# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  33 preguntas interesantes

## Iban

Hace un mes tuvo lugar el 7º Encuentro Nacional de Magos Infantiles, en Navarra. Ente las múltiples actividades que tuvimos, Cliff se había propuesto la tarea de prepararnos un taller de improvisación. En lugar de eso, tuvo una idea brillante: preparó 33 preguntas peliagudas y, en pequeños grupos, estuvimos discutiendo nuestras respuestas. Muchas de éstas preguntas es probablemente que ya las hayamos tratados pero muchas otras, no. No existe una respuesta correcta para cada una, pero seguro que, si conseguimos participar en la discusión, aprendamos mucho de aquellos que han pasado por estas situaciones.

Cliff nos pidió que trasladásemos las discusiones a nuestros entornos, pues su utilidad va más allá de quedar encerrado en un único taller de dos horas de duración.

Mi idea es que, si os parece bien, vaya presentando esas preguntas en este hilo, para que vayamos generando debate y crecimiento. La primera pregunta ha sido ampliamente debatida, así que para empezar pondré dos, para no atascarnos en la eterna discusión de toda la vida. De todas formas, sentíos libres de atacar cualquiera de los temas que vayan apareciendo.

Ya, para terminar, algunas de éstas son preguntas que cabría hacerse en cualquier rama de la magia. Si lo abro en Magia Infantil es porque muchas de ellas tienen a los niños como protagonistas; y también por respeto a quien ha creado la idea.

*1.- Hay un niñ@ gritando mucho y llamando la atención. ¿Qué harías?*

*2.- Los niñ@s están portándose de maravilla pero los padres están hablando. ¿Qué haces?*

(Si queremos que el hilo tenga utilidad, lo mejor es que intentemos nos dispersarnos. Recordad que hay 33 preguntas, y que situaciones "similares, pero no iguales" puede que se aborden en preguntas posteriores).

----------


## lalogmagic

Pues me animo a contestar, se lee muy interesante el asunto:

Pregunta 1.- La situación asi expuesta es muy amplia, dependerá del mago determinar en que situación exacta se encuentra, pero veo como primera posibilidad sacar a ese niño a participar en un juego, el problema puede ser lo que dice el viejo proverbio _"Hacer caso al necio es engrandecerlo"_ y puede entonces resultar contraproducente porque fue así que el niño hizo lo que quiso y puede arruinar un juego o puede de ahi en adelante hacer su voluntad, por lo que se deberá ser muy cuidadoso con el juego que se hace y como se hace.

En este sentido no somos muy distintos los adultos, hay algo que siempre hago para calmar los ímpetus del himperactivo de la reunión y es decirle: _"Puedes poner tu dedo aquí, así"_ y mientras digo eso con mi dedo índice de la mano derecha me toco la frente, inmediatamente su ímpetu le lleva a tocarse su propia frente, en ese momento lo interrumpo y le digo: _"presta más atención, Puedes poner tu dedo aquí, así"_ y esto se puede repetir en varias ocasiones hasta que comprende que con su dedo debe tocar tu frente.

No lo considero que sea dejarlo en ridículo ni nada por el estilo, pero si le ayuda a entender que las instrucciones se deben seguir al pie de la letra, de esa manera creo que se puede eliminar el riesgo que implica sacar al niño escandaloso, pero OJO, que no puede ser visto como un reto por el niño, sino más bien como un pequeño entremés que le invita a estar atento y participativo en el juego que nos va a ayudar.

2.- A esta segunda pregunta me parece muy evidente que una solución es sacar a participar a uno o más papás y listo.

Como bien saben, soy aficionado, no profesional, solo estoy emitiendo unas opiniones con base en consideraciones generales y unas muy pocas veces que he hecho magia infantil en algunas reuniones de familia y amigos cercanos.

Saludos.

----------


## Tereso

Este tipo de hilos son los que me terminan enseñando cada vez más que soy muy ignorante y me hacen sentir mal. Pero supongo que de eso se trata.

1.- Hay un niñ@ gritando mucho y llamando la atención. ¿Qué harías?
     Tratar de invitarlo como protagonista de un juego. El niño no se puede poner al nivel del adulto, pero el adulto, sí. Vaya, doblar las manos, nunca está de más recordar lo lindo que es saberse vencido por un niño, supongo.

2.- Los niñ@s están portándose de maravilla pero los padres están hablando. ¿Qué haces?
     Un par de chascarrillos, para solicitarles amablemente que se callen el hocico. No, bueno, un poco menos, la cosa es que siendo adultos podría ser que comprendieran mejor el contexto de una broma. Había un payaso en una calle de mi ciudad, que cuando alguien interrumpía el show, decía algo como "Lamento que nos estén interrumpiendo, no les voy a decir quién, pero lo voy a mirar discretamente..." y posteriormente hacía una mirada que de discreta tenía lo que yo de mago. 

Ya me da miedo tanto hacerme pensar, los culpo.

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Me alegra que se toque de nuevo la magia infantil. Voy a comentaros mi opinión:

1- He leído en un montón de sitios que una de las soluciones con este tipo de niños es hacerlos protagonistas. Yo me niego rotundamente, quizá por deformación profesional (soy profesor). Daros cuenta  de que el resto de niños seguramente ya sabe que ese niño se porta mal, están acostumbrados a sus berrinches y no le dan mayor importancia. Pues yo como mago haría lo mismo, lo ignoraría y nunca premiaría una conducta disruptiva. En el libro "Serio de Remate" habla incluso de convertirlos en una especie de guardia de seguridad del espectáculo, creo que es un error. En resumen, salvo que sean conductas agresivas o similares, pasaría de él.

2- Yo creo que si se le pide amablemente a un padre que no haga ruido deja de hacerlo. Pero coincido con lalogmagic, si tu haces que participen los padres y tienes un espectáculo que pueda engancharlos a ellos también, no tendrás ningún problema. Y si hay que llamar la atención utilizar primero el humor y si no resulta la fuerza, jeje. En este caso si me gustan las opciones que da David Kaye (¿me oyen por ahí?... porque yo los oigo a ustedes; que mala educación la mía, intentar entretener a los niños mientras ustedes hablan...)

Saludos a todos.

----------


## mayico

1. En un teatro ni caso... En una fiesta donde esté cerca si yo fuese del norte, guantazo y tan pancho... Jejeje fuera bromas, igual que el compañero. No lo sacaría a ayudarme ya que así lo premio, paso de el refuerzo nombrando la buena conducta y el buen hacer de los demás, si me molesta mucho digo chico, con quien has venido, quien ha venido con este pequeño? Puede hacer el favor de sentarse con el y enseñarle a disfrutar? O almenos que deje disfrutar al resto? (verídico).
Verídico también, saco al crió, ya en un extremo, lo necesito de ayudante, que salte, corra, haga abdominales, grite muy fuerte una y otra vez, arriba y abajo los brazos así mil movimientos, y luego ya reventado (asi se llama la atención de los padres) dije... Quien es el papá? Pues póngase a su lado, no le digo para qué, seguí con la actuación, el padre no dijo nada y se volvió a ir pero el niño ya había consumido energía y ya se dió cuenta que yo le doy ordenes, no al revés... Lo asume así, sin mas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Me parece muy interesante Iban la propuesta. Y además participativa, bien, bien. El problema es que yo no hago magia infatil así que ambos ejemplos los veo lejanos.

 Probablemente en el primer caso actuaría como Mayico. También pienso que es mejor no premiar las malas conductas, pero no tengo ni idéa de psicología infantil (ni de ninguna jejeje).

 En el segundo caso preguntaría a los niños si les molestan los padres, si la respuesta es negativa, sigo, si es positiva les invito a que les digan que se callen o les echen jejejeje.

----------


## lalogmagic

> 1. En un teatro ni caso... En una fiesta donde esté cerca si yo fuese del norte, guantazo y tan pancho... Jejeje fuera bromas, igual que el compañero. No lo sacaría a ayudarme ya que así lo premio, paso de el refuerzo nombrando la buena conducta y el buen hacer de los demás, si me molesta mucho digo chico, con quien has venido, quien ha venido con este pequeño? Puede hacer el favor de sentarse con el y enseñarle a disfrutar? O almenos que deje disfrutar al resto? (verídico).


A eso me refería con niveles, no es lo mismo el niño ansioso por participar que el pequeño que no sabe estar tranquilo.

----------


## magopuk

Buenos días, supongo que como  a todos nos ha pasado por la mente esas preguntas en algún momento (sobre todo en el preciso momento) yo hasta ahora he optado por no sacar al pequeño que forma escándalo. En muchos casos sigue hasta que el padre, madre o tutor en ese momento le increpa o se lo lleva para hablar con él. Creo que es la mejor acción a tomar, aunque hay casos (y verídicos) en los que a los padres parece no importarles que sus hijos tengan esa actitud yo prosigo la actuación sin prestarle el más mínimo caso. Hasta ahora me ha funcionado y espero que nunca me falle, porque significará que la cosa ha ido a más o mejor dicho a lo "más malo".

En cuanto a los padres es muy típico, creer que el show es para los niños y ellos a lo suyo. Por eso intento dar imagen de mago familiar y no infantil solamente cuando me llaman. Siempre involucro a los padres. Pero eso no quita que siempre haya corrillos y charlas que molestan el desarrollo ideal.

Bueno, gracias a todos por las exposiciones. Me encantaría que el encuentro de magos infantiles se pudiera celebrar cerca de mi ciudad un año para poder ir. Por ahora me resulta imposible desplazarme tan lejos.

Abrazos.

----------


## Iban

*3.- Un niñ@ grita a todo volumen. Lo siguiente que va a pasar en el juego es que va a estropear el final. ¿Qué haces?*

*4.- Llegas a un cumpleaños y los niñ@s están corriendo por todo el salón. ¿Qué haces?*

----------


## Ritxi

3- Parar. Y no continuar hasta que el padre o profesor calme o saqué al niño de la la habitación. Y no solo porque va a fastidiar a los otros niños ese juego sino que puede estropear toda la actuación.

4- Bueno, no creo que eso sea tan malo. Mientras a ti te dejen montar lo tuyo tranquilamente que ellos se vayan cansando.

----------


## Rubiolus

En el número 4, yo he visto un par de veces a algún mago con ayudante en esta situación (fiestas de verano en los pueblos y al aire libre), y mientras uno de los dos monta todo, el otro llama a los niños y les hace figuras con globos y dejan de dar la lata por un rato.....;también he visto a alguno que va sólo y que mientras está montando todo, hay varios niños que les cosen a preguntan y andan revoloteando alrededor y el mago mientras monta le dice que le pueden preguntar lo que quieran pero les pide que se sienten (a 3 o 4 metros) y esten quietos.....
No se si será acertado lo que hicieron, pero yo creo que fue efectivo

----------


## mayico

3.- Un niñ@ grita a todo volumen. Lo siguiente que va a pasar en el juego es que va a estropear el final. ¿Qué haces?
Si es un grito suelto ahhhhhhhhh y me pilla que acabo de decir por ejemplo, y la carta es... Pues muy sencillo, él ja gritado y se calla, en ese caso vuelvo a repetir en el mismo volumen que él, ¡Y la carta!... Y voy luego al tono necesario para decir... Es el 2 de corazones. De esta forma solapo su grito, a no ser que sea que esté sufriendo el pequeño en ese caso pararía sin problema.
Si son gritos repetidos, antes de llegar al final ya hubiese hecho lo de preguntas anteriores. Si grita repetidas veces justo antes del final... Pido que soplen, que digan unas palabras mágicas, a todos les gusta hacerlo seguro que al gritón también y con eso es suficiente para reconducirlo.
(iban, concreta mas las situacionessssss)


4.- Llegas a un cumpleaños y los niñ@s están corriendo por todo el salón. ¿Qué haces?
No hago nada, normalmente ya he montado todo antes de que lleguen ellos a la sala, y ahí dejo todo mientras me caracterizo. Cuando salimos y nos ven, ya se sientan normalmente ellos solos.

Si por lo que sea hago doblete ese día, voy ya caracterizado y entramos en la sala, y nada, ya sabiendo el lugar donde montaremos, empezamos a montar sin problemas, ellos se sientan en el suelo donde deben, alguno pregunta y se contesta o se ponen caras y listo, pero sin darle conversación... Si siguen corriendo mejor, así monto tranquilamente, si vienen todos, siento a uno o dos donde yo quiero y el resto lo imitará sin problema.
Nadie toca el material, para eso... Hay que hacerse respetar sin hablar, (vamos de payasos... Costaría mas se supone) pero nose, es la actitud, con una actitud firme, respetan y listo.

----------


## Iban

> (iban, concreta mas las situacionessssss)


Me niego.

Las preguntas no son mías, así que las pienso transcibir tal y como me llegaron, con sus faltas de ortografía y sus imprecisiones. No voy a llevarme un mérito que no me pertenece. Los agradecimientos por esta genial idea, a Cliff. ;-)

----------


## Mago Chirleta

3. Yo intentaría no darle importancia al grito si es algo puntual. Simplemente paro el juego unos segundos, lo miro y diría algún gag del tipo: ¿Tan feo soy?. A mi los que gritan no me preocupan tanto como esos niños que nada más sales al escenario se echan a llorar... ¿o nunca os ha pasado?

4. No actuo en cumpleaños por lo que casi siempre monto las cosas cuando no hay nadie más que algún ayudante o profesor. En un taller si que tuve que montar las cosas mientras hacían los niños manualidades, juegos, etc... Fui cuatro días hacer el taller y el primero improvisé diciendo que era el ayudante del mago, que venía a preparar sus cosas y se quedaron bastante tranquilos aunque no me quitaron el ojo de encima. Pero aproveché la situación y los tres días siguientes llegué disfrazado de personajes distintos (pelucas, gafas, etc...) y repetí la historia del ayudante. La mayoría de niños ya sabía que yo era el mago pero resultó bastante divertido.

----------


## lalogmagic

El ejericio esta muy muy interesante, aunque son preguntas que se pueden interpretar de maneras distintas, en fin, la tres y la cuatro:

3.- Si el grito es de emoción, idem Mayico, si el grito es pretendiendo desvelar el juego, algo así como "ahhh, pero si el huevo no es real...", entonces la situación es mucho más compleja, toca entonces desarmar al pequeño, un buen ejemplo, el juego del pañuelo que se convierte en huevo, si después de la transformación todo sigue con normalidad, se saca la copa y se rompe el huevo pero si algún niño exclama algo como lo que dije antes, entonces podemos ver comprometida la actuación y debemos desacreditarlo para las futuras ocasiones (obvia decir que sin denigrar, desmerecer, ser groseros, etc, etc) bien puede ser pedirle que el mismo lo rompa, o la otra opción (de la que no soy muy partidario) es recurrir al desvelar para potenciar, es decir, se explica la primera parte del juego, dandole la razón pero al finalizar se dice que un verdadero mago es capaz de convertir ese huevo en uno real y entonces se rompe.

4.- Nada, que sigan corriendo, simplemente hay que marcar el espacio del mago y que corran fuera de él.

Iban, también esparamos tus respuestas.

P.D. Insisto que he hecho muy poquita magia infantil, solo con familiares y amigos cercanos, mis respuestas son más que nada opiniones que estan lejos, muy lejos, de ser verdades fundadas.

----------


## Iban

*5.- Un cumpleaños de una niña de 5 años y solamente has traido material para esta edad. Hay un hermano mayor de 10 años con un amigo, y los padres quieren que participen en tu show. ¿Cómo lo harías?*

*6.- Estás en una rutina (juego de magia), con un ayudante y, al darle la varita que se rompe, empieza a llorar incotroladamente. ¿Qué haces?*

----------


## Iban

Y antes de que respondáis. Algo como esto:

5.- Pues hago más juegos para niños grandes, y los padres me adoran y me dan el FISM.
6.- Hago patachís-patachás, y deja de llorar, y entonces todo me sale muy bien y me sacan a hombros.

Pues como que...

Vamos, que seamos prácticos, no se trata de dar una respuesta evidente, sino de plantear soluciones prácticas y efectivas. Concretas.

----------


## Tereso

5.- Un cumpleaños de una niña de 5 años y solamente has traido material para esta edad. Hay un hermano mayor de 10 años con un amigo, y los padres quieren que participen en tu show. ¿Cómo lo harías?

Pregunta de la pregunta, ¿De alguna manera es obligatorio que participen o pueden ser espectadores? Si es obligatorio que participen, supongo que los padres se han puesto en un plan "O lo haces o no te pago...", en tal caso, tal vez valga comentar alguna cosa del tipo "Niños, ¿se acuerdan cuando eran unos pequeñines como su hermanita..?" Por ahí, puede ser que dé un buen resultado...

6.- Estás en una rutina (juego de magia), con un ayudante y, al darle la varita que se rompe, empieza a llorar incotroladamente. ¿Qué haces?

¿Vale ir preparado con una bolsa de golosinas para estos casos? Tal vez un pequeño regalito le haga olvidar el mal momento, decirle que las varitas rotas son parte de la vida, que así será siempre, que nada va a salir bien nunca  :Smile1:   No sé, será que a mí no me parece tan mala cosa que un niño llore... Me asustaría más y no sabría qué hacer si un ADULTO se pone a llorar por esos derroteros.

----------


## lalogmagic

Desafortunadamente se me atravezaron unas vacaciones y por poco se me olvida este hilo, estas dos preguntas si que no se como responder pero haré el intento.

5.- No hay que olvidar que es el cumpleaños de una niña de 5 años, no puedo salirme de esa temática porque perdería a mi público principal, mejor meter al niño de 9 en esa dinámica, pensaría en el juego que mejor se adapte a un niño más grande pero sin perder la escencia y en ese lo trataría de hacer participar, quizas dandole un papel distinto y atractivo para él. Reitero, lo más importante es que tu público principal son los niños de 5 años, no el hermanito mayor, así que hay que adaptarlo a él porque sino pierdo la atención de mi público principal.

6.- Entiendo que la pregunta va encaminada a una situación extrema, con un niño llorando a gritos y que ya no quiere por ningún motivo escucharte, en ese caso, yo no soy ni puedo ser el indicado para calmarlo, cualquier acción mía puede parecerle una agresión y no creo que eso sea bueno, sin dudas que recurriría a los padres. 

Ahora si la pregunta se refiere a una situación un poco más normal, un llanto más calmado, creo que debo seguir con el juego, pero cambiando un poco la dinámica, que vea que a mí también se me rompe y que no pasa nada, quizas esto funcione.

Saludos.

----------


## koko

3 . Si El Niño no para de gritar es una buena opción es acercarse a el y pedirle que se porté bien en nombre del homenajeado . Ejemplo: "Juan, hoy es el cumpleaños de María y ella tiene muchas ganas de pasarlo bien y disfrutar del espectáculo " . No pidas que se porte bienpr ti, si no que se tiene que portar bien por Maria .
4 . Si llegas a una fiesta y los niños no están corriendo por todos lados es que llegaste a una fiesta de extraterrestres . A todas las fiestas que fui los niños estaban en ese estado. Una vez que pones el audio y dices las primeras palabras , si sabes llamar la atención de los niños, en pocos segundos los vas a tener a todos sentados

----------


## koko

5- la respuesta es muy simple. Nunca salgas a trabajar sólo con el material de los niños de esa edad. Hay que siempre estar preparado para todo . Mi espectáculo dura 1 hora , pero siempre me llevo material para hacer 2 horas(aunque nunca haga 2 horas). Si me pasa esto la mejor solución es sacar a los niños mayores como ayudantes en algún juego y tratarlos como niños grandes.  De todas maneras casi todos los juegos cambiando el ritmo se pueden adaptar a cualquier edad. 

6- Esta respuesta para mi es uno de mis mayores  descubrimientos. Si El Niño que sacaste como ayudante se pone a llorar por cualquier motivo , cámbialo . Sientalo en su lugar y saca a otro niño. Seguro que hay un montón de otros niños con muchas ganas de salir . El Niño que estaba llorando, una vez que se vaya a su lugar, poco a poco va a ir dejando de llorar. 
Una vez cambiado El Niño, sigue tu rutina por donde ibas, todos los niños tienen la capacidad de seguir el relato.

----------


## Iban

*7.- "Ya sé este truco, lo tengo en casa". ¿Cómo repondes?*

*8.- Llegas a un cumpleaños y la sala está llena de globos. ¿Qué haces?*

----------


## Iban

Os veo un poco perezosos, ¿no?

*9.- Llegas a un cumpleaños y, para tu sorpresa, han decidido hacerlo fuera. ¿Qué harías?*

*10.- En medio de tu rutina "estrella" empiezan a repartir palomitas / comida / bebida a los niños. ¿Qué haces?*

----------


## Turlogh

Como algunos amigos han dicho antes, voy a opinar aunque lleve poca experiencia/conocimiento encima sobre el tema :P

7:- Éste es duro, porque estamos hablando no de que se lo hayan hecho antes, si no de que lo tiene en casa y sabe cómo funciona... Intentaría apelar a su curiosidad "mágica" (si lo tiene es porque algo de interés tendrá) y lo haría para que lo disfrutaran el resto de sus amigos

8:- Hm, hombre, mientras haya espacio para una mesa y unas sillas no hay mucho problema... Si estamos hablando de que está tan lleno que no cabe nada... Pedir a los niños que me ayuden a moverlos, quizá...

9:- Haría los juegos "de batalla", esos a prueba de todo, en los que no tienes que preocuparte del viento, a costa de recortar en cartas, que se podrían (y pueden) volar. Con un FP o monedas tienes para rato, y aunque sea improvisado (ya que no era lo que pensaba hacer en esa función) creo que todos deberíamos llevar unos juegos ensayados de "emergencia" para ocasiones así :/

10:- (ó 8 bis  :117: ) Me esperaría a que terminaran de repartirla, pausaría la rutina (y me cagaría en la leche, por dentro xD)

----------


## Iban

Bueno, espero que algún día os animéis a plantearos estas preguntas.

*11.- Estás haciendo un efecto donde el objeto que desaparece mágicamente, aparece en tu espalda; y de repente hay una avalancha de niños en el escenario. ¿Qué haces?*


*12.- Has acabado la actuación y los niños vienen y empiezan a meter las manos en tus cosillas...*

----------


## Mago Chirleta

7.- "Ya sé este truco, lo tengo en casa". ¿Cómo respondes?

Que guay, pues yo acabo de comprarlo y no tengo ni idea de cómo funciona. ¿Por qué no subes al escenario y me ayudas?

8- Llegas a un cumpleaños y la sala está llena de globos. ¿Qué haces?

Yo tengo media hora para preparar mis cosas y empezar el show. Los padres del cumpleañero tienen media hora para que no haya ningún globo ni otro objeto que pueda entorpecer el espectáculo, salvo que quieran que la fiesta de su hijo sea un fracaso.

9.- Llegas a un cumpleaños y, para tu sorpresa, han decidido hacerlo fuera. ¿Qué harías?

Me dirijo a los padres para preguntarles por qué cambiaron la ubicación que acordamos por teléfono. Si insisten en hacerlo fuera de la casa les recuerdo cuanto cobro por actuar en exteriores y les aviso que debido a que no he traído el material adecuado para actuar fuera, el show se reducirá a aquellos juegos que las condiciones atmosféricas me permitan ejecutar.

10.- En medio de tu rutina "estrella" empiezan a repartir palomitas / comida / bebida a los niños. ¿Qué haces?

Les recuerdo que por teléfono acordamos que los niños comerían antes o después de la actuación y eso incluye las bebidas y las palomitas. Si insisten les digo que es una pena porque mientras coman no voy a hacer magia y el show acabará a la hora acordada (no me hagáis mucho caso los que viváis de la magia o necesitéis urgentemente dinero, jeje)

11.- Estás haciendo un efecto donde el objeto que desaparece mágicamente, aparece en tu espalda; y de repente hay una avalancha de niños en el escenario. ¿Qué haces?

A algunos niños les gusta coger lo que cae cerca de sus manos, aunque se trate de los trozos de papel del juego "de papel a gorro". Pero es más raro que cojan algo que  está a la espalda del mago, quizá no entendí bien la pregunta... De todas formas hay que evitar dejar materiales más cerca de ellos que del propio mago.


12.- Has acabado la actuación y los niños vienen y empiezan a meter las manos en tus cosillas...

Yo soy más rápido que ellos. Cada vez que utilizo un material lo deposito en una caja grande con tapa, que está colocada detrás de mí. Tapo la caja justo antes de la estampida final. Tampoco es mala idea despedirse de los niños en la puerta de salida (sobre todo si tienes un ayudante que custodie tus cosas por si alguno prefiere hurgar tus cosas en vez de saludar al mago.

----------


## Turlogh

11.- Uf, normalmente evito dar la espalda al público y por ello no me gusta hacer juegos que requieran ese movimiento; pero en el hipotético caso en el que lo hiciera, y los niños se subieran al escenario mientras no los estoy mirando, les diría que bajen de nuevo para ver mejor el espectáculo y dejar ver a los demás.

12.- Normalmente lo voy metiendo todo en mi maletín según acabo, para evitar eso. Intentaría recogerlo antes que ellos...

----------


## Iban

*13.- Pides un niño para ser tu ayudante, y nadie quiere. ¿Qué haces?*

*14.- Después de pedir un niño para que te ayude y que nadie quiera, solicitas la participación de un adulto, y tampoco quieren. ¿Qué haces?*

----------


## Ritxi

13- La verdad es que eso nunca me ha pasado. Si se llega a este punto es que algo se ha hecho antes muy mal, y a los niños no le transmites ninguna confianza. Asi que hay que ganarsela! Hay que hacer un juego para ganarselos en el cual participen todos desde su sitio. 

14- Yo sacaría al papa del cumpleañero y le diria, fuera micro, que por favor me ayude para quitarle el miedo a los niños.

----------


## Mag Marches

Yo tengo una respuesta para todas las preguntas: No hacer magia para niños! xD A mi me funciona bastante bien xD

----------


## Iban

*15.- Sacas a un niño/a para ser tu ayudante y de repente quiere bajar. Eliges otro y hace lo mismo. ¿Qué puedes hacer?*

*16.- Estás actuando con una paloma que va a aparecer en una sartén. La haces aparecer y está muerta. ¿Cómo sigues?*

----------


## Ritxi

15- Al siguiente lo hago participar desde su sitio para que vean que no pasa nada y es divertido, y luego lo hago subir

16- Uff, que duro, no?  Decir que es un peluche y guardarla

----------


## Turlogh

15.- Intentar un juego en el que participen todos, o en el que participe un papá para que vean que no les voy a hacer nada malo
16.- Dios, no tengo palomas pero si me pasara eso creo que me pondría a llorar con los niños  :117:

----------


## Mago Chirleta

13.- Pides un niño para ser tu ayudante, y nadie quiere. ¿Qué haces?
14.- Después de pedir un niño para que te ayude y que nadie quiera, solicitas la participación de un adulto, y tampoco quieren. ¿Qué haces?
15.- Sacas a un niño/a para ser tu ayudante y de repente quiere bajar. Eliges otro y hace lo mismo. ¿Qué puedes hacer?


Ya sería raro que un niño no levante la mano cuando se piden voluntarios pero la primera vez que actué con un grupito de niños de 3 y 2 años me pasó. Decidí sacar a un adulto y me funcionó: siempre causa gracia ver a un adulto haciendo de niño: - "ya que no quiere salir ninguno niño voy a convertir a uno de los adultos en niño" Y el adulto tendrá que hacer el juego como si fuera un niño... Esta misma estrategia aplicaría si los niños que salen de voluntarios se quieren bajar: sacar a un adulto. Luego en casa ya tendría más tiempo para pensar en hacer variaciones en el juego, en el tono de voz, etc... porque si dos niños se sienten incómodos ayudándote puede ser que haya que cambiar algo en del show, como tuve que hacer yo con los niños más pequeños.

Para que no me volviese pasar eso con los niños pequeños pensé en otro inicio distinto. Con niños más pequeños prefiero empezar saludándolos en la puerta, hablando con ellos y como mucho sacarle alguna luz con el d-lite. He preguntado a magos con más experiencia que yo si les pasa que algunos niños de menos de tres años tienen miedo al ver el mago y lloran. Parece que no es algo tan común pero a mí me pasó alguna vez y desde que cambié el inicio no me ha vuelto a pasar.

¡El adulto nunca quiere salir de voluntario! En esta situación resulta  gracioso  decir: "¿algún niño quiere que su mamá/papá me ayude a hacer magia?¡Pues no le rompas la ilusión al niño!". Si nos atenemos al primer caso y ningún niño quiere que sus padres salgan a hacer magia tenemos que "obligarlos" y es raro que se nieguen porque a la mayoría les dará más vergüenza reconocer que no quieren salir.
Para que no quede una situación tan "tensa" se puede elegir al voluntario adulto de una forma divertida. Por ejemplo, vi como el joven mago gallego Martín Varela utiliza un globo gigante: lo lanza al público y el que lo tenga cuando el dice "stop" es el que sale. Es muy divertido ver cómo la gente se pasa la pelota. Esto tiene también un problema que muchas veces decía "stop" y la gente no le hacía caso pero las risas están aseguradas. Desde entonces yo compré una bomba de espuma con una mecha  y realizo el mismo juego cuando ningún adulto quiere salir.



16.- Estás actuando con una paloma que va a aparecer en una sartén. La haces aparecer y está muerta. ¿Cómo sigues?

Tapas inmediatamente la cazuela. "¡No puede ser... le ha vuelto a pasar, lo ha vuelto a hacer y mira que le dije que no lo hiciera...!" Quiero ser optimista y pensar que los niños ya estarán más intrigados por lo que ha pasado que asustados al ver que la paloma no se mueve. Los niños te preguntarán que ha pasado y entonces sueltas una excusa divertida del tipo: ¡ha vuelto a beberse la botella de vino que tengo en casa y con la borrachera se ha quedado dormida. 
Admiro a los magos que trabajan y cuidan bien a sus animales.

----------


## b12jose

Que interesante es leerte Mago Chirleta, mil gracias por aportar tantas cositas y tan buenas en este hilo  :Wink1:

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Muchas gracias Jose, me alegro de que encuentres interesantes mis opiniones. Lo bueno de este hilo es que no sólo puede beneficiar a los que lo leen sino que los que respondemos a las preguntas hacemos un ejercicio de reflexión que en cualquier momento puede facilitarnos el trabajo con los niños. Pero tiene que animarse más gente a responder, incluso sería bueno que los que no hacen magia para niños diesen su opinión también, para contrastar las respuestas. Seguro que así cuando llegue la pregunta 33 tendremos una buena obra de consulta para hacer magia para niños ¡... y sin explicar un sólo juego! Un abrazo.

----------


## Iban

*17.- Estás actuando para niños de 3 años. Sales al escenario y empiezan a llorar. ¿Cómo lo resuelves? ¿Cuál es la solución? ¿Hay formas de evitarlo?

18.- Llegas a una actuación y tu equipo de sonido falla. ¿Qué puedes hacer?*

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Ya que nadie se anima me voy a explayar con la pregunta 17, jeje...

Entretener y divertir a los niños de 3 años es uno de los retos más difíciles para un mago infantil. Lo que voy a escribir a continuación no es fruto de que tenga mucha experiencia con niños de 3 años (hasta hace poco evitaba hacerles magia) sino de una mala experiencia que tuve con ellos: alguna lágrima, pocas risas y mucho silencio. A partir de ahí me informé, pregunté a otros magos (Moñiño, del foro, me ayudó mucho) y probé de nuevo. Los cambios funcionaron y ya no me da miedo enfrentarme a ellos.
Por eso el primer consejo  que os daría es… ¡Traed los deberes hechos de casa! Si sales actuar y varios niños lloran te espera una actuación difícil. Más tarde tendrás que variar el inicio del show y seguramente cambiar otras muchas cosas pero en ese momento no te queda otra que intentar salir del problema con dignidad.
 Creo que es una pérdida de tiempo intentar convencer personalmente a los niños que lloran de que no tengan miedo y  de que lo van a pasar genial. Eso ya será labor del profesor o de los padres. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es intentar ganarte al resto de niños para que los otros más tarde se unan a la fiesta.
A pesar de que ya tengas preparada tu mesa de magia, acércate a saludar a  los niños y ponte a su altura, sentado en el suelo si hace falta. Explícales quién eres pero no incidas tanto en explicarles qué es la magia sino en que cómo son los magos: muéstrales tu chistera, tu varita mágica, tus pañuelos… se trata de que pierdan el miedo y ganen confianza. Yo ya he tenido a varios alumnos que lloraban al ver a un payaso.  El maquillaje, la chistera, la ropa de colores… pueden generar rechazo y desconfianza. Luego podríamos entrar en un debate de si los niños de 3 años entienden la magia  (para ellos puede ser tan mágico que un conejo salga de la chistera como que de una impresora salgan papeles). A veces  esto no depende tanto de la edad sino de las experiencias anteriores. Quién sabe si el niño que llora relaciona la magia con unas imágenes de Harry Potter luchando contra un monstruo. Por eso no debe importarnos perder unos minutos presentándonos, ganándonos su confianza y dejándoles claro que no va a pasar nada de eso.
Luego, cuando veas que los niños están relajados empieza con la magia que traías preparada. No tengas miedo de explicar lo que vas a hacer porque lo importante no será el efecto mágico sino el camino que te lleve al él, que tendrá que ser fácil de entender para ellos y divertido. Dirígete a ellos con un lenguaje sencillo, sin grandes cambios en el tono de voz salvo que estén muy justificados y muévete de una forma pausada. Si algún efecto mágico incluye música aprovecha para bailar con ellos. Ten cuidado a la hora de elegir a los voluntarios y si no quieres arriesgar es mejor que interactúen desde donde están sentados.
Si consigues que los niños se diviertan quizá esos dos o tres que lloraban se hayan calmado y aunque se hayan pasado el show al lado de su profesor o padre, habrán disfrutado de tu magia y la próxima vez ya no tendrán miedo al ver a un mago. Lo bueno de los tiempos de hoy es que lo niños están muy estimulados, han ido ya a la guardería y seguramente no seas el primer mago al que han visto.
Finalizado el show será el momento de trabajar en casa para adaptar más el show a esa edad. Yo os doy los siguientes consejos:
-Prefiero  hacer dos sesiones de magia más cortas que juntar a los niños de 3 y 4 años con niños de primaria.
-Si vas a un colegio estaría genial que los profesores trabajaran un poco el tema de la magia, que da mucho juego y hará que los niños estén deseando que llegue el momento de verte.
-No empezar haciendo magia con música, fuego o grandes transformaciones o desapariciones que puedan asustarlos.
-Si no son muchos podemos saludarlos a todos en la puerta y hacerles alguna magia a los que veas que no tienen miedo.
-Con niños pequeños es ideal sentarlos en una alfombra en vez de en las sillas.
-Puede ser buena idea que un profesor o padre lea una pequeña presentación de tu personaje. Yo tengo presentación divertida: “Se llama Mago Chirleta, aunque algunos niños para hacerlo rabiar le llaman Mago Chorlito”. Entonces los niños ya se dan cuenta de que el mago que van a ver es un mago divertido y cogen confianza enseguida… tanta que algunos lo primero que dicen al verme es ¡Mago Chorlito!
-La magia debe ser el hilo conductor del espectáculo pero también una excusa para bailar, contar cuentos, divertirse con una marioneta, etc…
-¡Un niño de 5 años se ríe si ve al mago fallar... un niño de 3 años se ríe si ve al mago fallar varias veces seguidas! 
Y por último una anécdota para reflexionar sobre hasta que punto los niños de 3 años “entienden” la magia. 
En un colegio hice una rutina con el coloring book en la que al final los niños borraban el libro como si tuviesen un borrador en la mano. Luego les conté el cuento del payaso “Naricete” que al final recuperaba los colores de tu traje. Primero les había mostrado el pañuelo con el payaso sin color y al final apareció pintado. ¡Pues varios niños se pusieron a borrarlo como habían hecho con el coloring book…
Saludos.

----------


## Turko

*17.- Estás actuando para niños de 3 años. Sales al escenario y empiezan a llorar. ¿Cómo lo resuelves? ¿Cuál es la solución? ¿Hay formas de evitarlo?*

Esto que voy a contar no es mío, es de Kayto, yo no he actuado nunca, ni ante niños de 3 años ni ante adultos. 

Nos explico que se puede hacer magia hasta bebes y que algo que le funcionaba muy bien es presentarse un poco antes y hablar con los padres, profesores o adultos que están a su cargo e interactuar con ellos, les decía que le abrazaran, le tocaran, rieran con el …de esa forma los niños aceptan mejor a ese “ser extraño vestido de colores” pues su figura de autoridad también lo ha hecho. Durante ese rato el no hacía caso a los niños…….

Todo esto explicado por Kayto es mucho más interesante y más fácil de entender
Saludos

----------


## Iban

Deberes para el fin de semana (y estas dos son peliagudas, y no sóo para magia infantil):

*19.- Tienes una actuación a las 18:00 y debido a un atasco llegas a las 18:10, sin tiempo para montarlo todo. ¿Qué harías?*

*20.- En medio de la actuación empiezan a grabar la actuación en vídeo sin haber pedido permiso antes. ¿Qué haces?*

----------


## Mistico

19.- Lo primero, salir con tiempo suficiente para preveer imprevistos como un pinchazo, trafico denso, el corte de una calle, etc. Dicho esto: pedir disculpas, montar lo necesario para dar un espectaculo de calidad y caso de haber afectado al normal desarrollo de otras actividades o causar un perjuicio mas alto de lo permisible, hacer un descuento sustancial del precio pactado reiterando la disculpa. 


 20.- Habiendo dejado claro, previamente, la no aceptacion de la grabacion del show, interrumpirlo en el momento mas oportuno, y pedir a esa persona que cese la grabacion. Caso de no hacerlo, detener la actuacion definitivamente. 
Si antes no se ha dicho nada de tal prohibicion, detener la actuacion en el momento mas propicio e informar de dicha prohibicion sin referirse a nadie en concreto. Continuar igual que antes.

P.D. Disculpad la ausencia de tildes, pero desde tapatalk da problemas.

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Chirleta

19.- Tienes una actuación a las 18:00 y debido a un atasco llegas a las 18:10, sin tiempo para montarlo todo. ¿Qué harías?


Llamar por teléfono a quién corresponda para avisarles del retraso. Si se avisa con tiempo en un cumpleaños, por ejemplo, puede que ser que a los niños les de tiempo de merendar antes de que llegue el mago, entregar los regalos, etc... Así el cumpleaños no tiene por qué alargarse. 
Y ya por fantasear un poco... qué os parece si hiciésemos como las pizzas: "si llego 5 minutos tarde actúo gratis para ti". Nos serviría de lema publicitario y a la vez evitariamos ser impuntuales, por la cuenta que nos trae.

20.- En medio de la actuación empiezan a grabar la actuación en vídeo sin haber pedido permiso antes. ¿Qué haces?

Paro el show para decir: "Veo que hay alguien que llegó tarde o no estaba atento cuando dije que no se podía grabar la actuación. Aquellos que quieran guardar un recuerdo de este día podrán hacerme una foto al acabar el show"


A ver si se anima alguien a responder la pregunta 18. Yo no utilizo micrófono porque al no dedicarme profesionalmente a la magia intento actuar a grupos pequeños y cuando voy a los colegios los divido en grupos. Al ser un grupo mayor de 100 niños me parece imposible actuar sin micrófono. Por eso quizá pueda ser una solución esa. Dividir en grupos por edades. Si es un colegio me gusta actuar para los niños de educación infantil en sus clases. En Primaria se pueden junta a los niños de 5 a 9 años y con los mayores vas a su clase, haces algún juego espectacular y un pequeño taller en que les enseñas a hacer algo con gomas elásticas, juegos matemáticos, etc..
El problema surge cuando te falla el micro en la plaza del pueblo. ¿Cual es la solución?

----------


## pepitomagic

wow cuanta informacion, pero todavia no encuentro soluciones a problemas algunos por asi decirlos tipicos
3.- Un niñ@ grita a todo volumen. Lo siguiente que va a pasar en el juego es que va a estropear el final. ¿Qué haces?
me paso que tuve que cambiar de juego, porque la niña ya sabia lo que iba a hacer (pero era ya demasiado en serio), y lo que dije (no se si estaria bien) bueno como ustedes son srtas que han visto muchos magos y este juego a lo mejor lo han visto lo cambiamos (me senti mal por dentro porque encima la niña que saque a participar su mama filmaba la participacion) tuve que cambiar el juego hay como que se calmaron un poco porque no sabian como acabaria el juego, despues de eso para cerrar hice un juego donde requeria la atencion de todos estaba todo bien, cuando necesitaba mas la atencion reparten bebidas y bocaditos y me robaron la atencion de todos los niños, a lo que atine a decir a modo sarcastico JEJEJE GRACIAS POR ROBARME LA ATENCION,, tengo una amigo con el permiso de el, le paso eso con un niño gritaba todo lo que iba a pasar que tiene un d... en la mano, no solo eso como ya habia visto su rutina decia lo que iba a venir, e ignorarlo no era buena idea porque gritaba y gritaba mas lo peor es que los adultos ven a modo de gracia todo esto, porque que se reian a modo   de wow que gracia fulanito esta que le arruina el efecto al mago, no habia manera de callarlo y de los papas pues nada vino con su nana, tuvo que acercarse la mama del homenajeado y decirlo que guardara silencio, se calmo un tok pero al rato lo mismo.

----------


## pepitomagic

15.- Sacas a un niño/a para ser tu ayudante y de repente quiere bajar. Eliges otro y hace lo mismo. ¿Qué puedes hacer?
bueno lo que yo hice tenia un numero con el homenajeado, y al rato se quiso bajar, tuve que decir no quieres participar bueno entonces elige a tu representante, y no falto varios que levantaron la mano segui con los demas, lo malo fue que a modo "discreto" se acerca la mama y me dice que su hijo ya quiere participar lo saco al frente y a mitad del juego otra vez se va a sentar solo, plop, y tuve que volver a sacar otro niño, si por a o b los niños no quieren salir pues quedaria la opcion de sacar a un adulto con la condicion de que saque a flote su niño interior

----------


## pepitomagic

20.- En medio de la actuación empiezan a grabar la actuación en vídeo sin haber pedido permiso antes. ¿Qué haces?
esta pregunta me dejo medio tocado, aqui donde radico, pues la gente que te contrata normalmente graba el show, cual seria los fundamentos para no permitir que te graben, o en todo caso porque deberian pedirte permiso, como que se me hace una idea para haber si me la aclaran.

----------


## Iban

*21.- Ha sido una actuación genial, pero has hecho el show en 40 minutos cuando estabas contratado para una hora...

22.- Tienes la peor actuación que jamás has tenido; problemas técnicos (sonido y trucos), con el público... y tienes que cobrar. ¿Dirías algo a la persona que te ha contratado?*

----------


## Ritxi

21- Si ha sido genial, no puede ser que dure menos. Aún asi, siempre llevo algun efecto de más.

22- Hay que saber no cobrar cuando una actuación no sale.

----------


## b12jose

Venga me tiro al pozo yo también....

21.- Ha sido una actuación genial, pero has hecho el show en 40 minutos cuando estabas contratado para una hora..


Estoy con ritxi, si la actuación ha sido genial no puedes tener un colchón de 20 minutos, no obstante yo siempre (aunque han sido pocas actuaciones...) llevo material para tener otros minutos de margen.


22.- Tienes la peor actuación que jamás has tenido; problemas técnicos (sonido y trucos), con el público... y tienes que cobrar. ¿Dirías algo a la persona que te ha contratado?

Supongo que esto es algo que no depende de nosotros... para nosotros puede que haya ido mal y el que contrate piense que ha sido una actuación muy buena, todo dependerá del nivel de autocrítica que tengamos auto impuesto... no obstante si el contratante también piensa que ha sido una mala actuación ... pues yo creo que lo mejor sería no cobrar... si cobramos por arte y no hay arte... pues mejor no cagarla más de lo que ya lo hemos hecho...

----------


## Mago Chirleta

21.- Ha sido una actuación genial, pero has hecho el show en 40 minutos cuando estabas contratado para una hora...

Si tienes capacidad para hacer un show genial en 40 minutos tienes que poder alargarlo 20 minutos más incluso con el material que ya has utilizado u otro que tienen los espectadores: utiliza de nuevo el FP pero esta vez que el pañuelo aparezca en el calcetín de un espectador. Fallas varias veces y mientras se descalzan y calzan ya pasan diez minutos. Los otros diez minutos los puedes llenar enseñando algún juego facilito a los niños, por ejemplo uno con pañuelos de papel que seguro que la mayoría de los niños tienen pañuelo o se pueden pedir: cortan imaginariamente un pelo, enrollan el pelo en el pañuelo y al tirar el pañuelo se mueve... 
Podremos aprovechar los pañuelos para cerrar el show: "y ahora el último juego con pañuelos que os voy a revelar ¡como hacer que aparezca un billete de 500 euros... Cogemos el pañuelo con la mano derecha, doblamos la punta derecha, etc.... y decimos las palabras mágicas: adiós, adiós!!!" (by tamariz)


22.- Tienes la peor actuación que jamás has tenido; problemas técnicos (sonido y trucos), con el público... y tienes que cobrar. ¿Dirías algo a la persona que te ha contratado?

Si te atreves a actuar es que tienes confianza en ti mismo y un nivel aceptable. No has tenido buen día y le dices al que te contrató que no estás satisfecho por tu actuación... Ahora viene la duda.

A) ¿No cobrar...? yo creo que es un error, no estás valorando tu trabajo y te estás haciendo una pésima publicidad ("-¿Conoces al Mago Chirleta? -Si, lo contratamos una vez, lo hizo tan mal que ni nos cobró"

B)"Me comprometo a actuar aquí otra vez y lo haremos gratis o la entrada será simbólica, en beneficio de una ONG ("-Conoces al Mago Chirleta?. -Si, lo contratamos una vez, no tuvo su día pero volvió otro día y lo hizo genial. Es un tío de pm"

----------


## b12jose

De verdad crees, que si no cobras, no estás valorando tu trabajo?? Quizás cuando cobras un espectáculo completo que por la razón que sea, ha salido mal, tan mal que si cobras estás valorando los euros por encima del "trabajo", de la magia y del arte... ahora mismo quien te contrata tiene mil opciones para ver algo de tu trabajo antes de esa contratación, entonces el punto 22 B no lo estoy viendo... 

Conoces al mago tal??, Si, lo contratamos una vez, lo hizo super mal, aunque luego bien que puso la mano... encima quería que lo contratáramos otra vez, para una ONG decía... 

La verdad es que no lo veo... a ver que sigue opinando el resto de la gente...

Saludos

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Bueno, reconozco que es una idea que puede ser muy discutida pero parto de la base de que cuando tienes un show y lo ofreces al público tiene que tener una calidad mínima. Te han salido mal muchas cosas pero eso no quiere decir que no le hayas dedicado tiempo, que no te has leído cientos de libros de magia o que los materiales que usaste en el espectáculo valen mucho dinero. Repetir el espectáculo "gratis" te está dando la oportunidad de corregir el error y quedar bien con el que te contrata. Está claro que si ha sido todo una "mierda" no querrá volver a saber de ti pero si ha sido así posiblemente tengas que replantearte el espectáculo y dedicarte a estudiar y ensayar antes de enfrentarte de nuevo al público y cobrarles.

----------


## b12jose

Pero la pregunta dice, qué es lo que pasa si esa calidad mínima no se alcanza...

Yo prefiero que me recuerden como alguien que tuvo un mal día y no quiso cobrar a alguien que hizo un mojón y aún así cobró y quiso que lo contrataran otra vez "cobrando menos" o para una ONG... 

Otra cosa sería: si ves que tu espectáculo esta siendo un mojón por problemas técnicos, por x serie de factores... ¿continúas el espectáculo? o una retirada a tiempo es una victoria??

----------


## artipielago

Buenas y Mágicas!!! 
este es un tema que me resulta mas que interesante siendo que estoy preparandome para dar un espectaculo de magia en el cumpleaños de una sobrina(7añitos) y podría ser la puerta a un negocio (shows para sus compañeros) y estas son cosas que me estaba preguntando sin mayor profundidad.

1 una vez me pasó que trate de hacer participar al niño menos atraído para despertar su interés y nos aburrimos todos, no funciono.
yo creo que seria mejor pasar a un juego participativo donde el y varios tengan que participar para que se sienta incluido y no protagonista. si es posible uno que le mantenga las manos ocupadas con algo que no pueda arruinar el juego, un extremo del mantel?
 o que todos examinen un pañuelo que luego haremos desaparecer. de esa manera es un recurso siepre a mano un fp en su lugar y un pañuelo listo para salvar las papas.

2 anticipandome a ello ya he decidido que hare participar a los mayores. me gusto la manera en que una animadora de fiestas infantiles le daba a la agasajada la facultad de elegir que adulto participaria a lo q los mayores no podrian oponerse, porq el resto de los mayores con tal de no tener q participar ellos animaran al elegido a participar.
y pense para ello los juegos mas clasicos.

gracias iban!!! excelente hilo.

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Jose, parece que nadie se quiere "mojar" sobre el tema de actuar gratis o ofrecer una segunda actuación. En todo caso tiene fácil solución porque lo podemos dejar en manos del que te contrata: si lo has hecho fatal seguramente prefiera que no le cobres y si aún confía en ti estará encantado en ofrecerte una nueva oportunidad, sin pagarte. 
En todo caso no me gustan las retiradas, antes de comprometerse a actuar hay que saber muy bien en que batalla nos vamos a meter para que nuestro espectáculo tenga una calidad mínima garantizada. 
Te pongo un ejemplo. A mi me llaman hoy para hacer una actuación en un teatro o auditorio en el que le cobrarán a los niños 5 euros y digo que no porque sé que mi magia a día de hoy no luciría en un sitio así. Mis materiales, la elegancia de mis movimientos, la espectacularidad visual de mis juegos, los efectos de sonido o luces... no estarían a la altura en un contexto así y las posibilidades de hacer una mala actuación serían muchas. En cambio en mi terreno es casi imposible que la actuación sea un mojón pues el espectáculo está en la participación constante de los niños, en ver como el mago falla, en los gags constantes, en la cercanía con el público. En resumen, el que consiga entretener a los niños durante 45 minutos no depende tanto de mi habilidad o de factores  que son difíciles de controlar como las luces o el sonido.
Pero si a pesar de haber tenido en cuenta todo esto te sale una actuación mediocre no debes retirarte. Si lo haces crearás una especie de "miedo escénico" y te costará volver a enfrentarte al público. Yo creo que es mejor acabar la actuación, por lo menos será una experiencia de esas de las que se aprende y en base a ello intentarás mejorar. Y esto si que lo digo por experiencia pues cuando actué por primera vez para niños de tres años tuve ganas de decir: este espectáculo no es para vosotros" y marchar corriendo.
Chao!

----------


## b12jose

Pues si, la verdad es que es una lástima que nadie más quiera participar en esta pequeña charla que estamos teniendo  :Wink1: 

Primero que todo he de recalcar, que no estoy hablando de actuar gratis, estoy hablando que después de una actuación lamentable, esperpéntica no cobres... Los motivos me dan igual, puesto que eso estaba puesto en la pregunta, podríamos debatir cuando ocurre algo que haga que el espectáculo sea calificable de semejante manera...

Me parece muy interesante lo que comentas de no retirarte... para mi puede ser peor el ejercicio de intentar por todos los medios que algo salga, cuando se esta viendo que no puede salir... el miedo escénico para mi es algo que existe pero que nunca he visto, como los billetes esos de 500... he visto gente que lo pasa mal, que puede tener nervios, que se traban, pero no que entren en un escenario y se queden paralizados, que no puedan articular palabra o seguir con lo que estuvieran haciendo... (y mira que he visto y he compartido escenario con gente... ) Otra cosa es que luego seas incapaz de volver a un escenario a hacer el mismo número...

----------


## Iban

*23.- Estás cerrando una actuación de cumpleaños por teléfono con un posible futuro cliente. Dicen que todo OK, pero que un competidor tuyo ha ofrecido un precio más barato. ¿Aceptarías el precio reducido?

24.- Vas a un cumpleaños donde te decían que habría 15 niños pero, al llegar, ves que hay 40. ¿Qué haces?*

----------


## Mago Chirleta

23.- Estás cerrando una actuación de cumpleaños por teléfono con un posible futuro cliente. Dicen que todo OK, pero que un competidor tuyo ha ofrecido un precio más barato. ¿Aceptarías el precio reducido?

Yo lo primero que haría sería preguntarle el nombre de ese competidor. No se trata de curiosidad malsana sino de asegurarse de algo muy probable: que ese competidor sólo se trate de un farol que se ha tirado nuestro futuro cliente. Yo desenmascaré así a un cliente: quería organizar un taller pero antes de pedirme precio me habló de un supuesto mago que se lo había ofrecido hacía unos días. Le dije el precio, sabiendo que no le iba a interesar porque mucha gente piensa que un taller de magia es lo mismo que un taller de manualidades de 10 euros la hora.
Pero repito que yo no vivo de la magia y me puedo permitir el lujo de no negociar. En otros contextos entiendo que se pueda negociar, siempre dejando  claro que el precio baja a costa de disminuir la calidad o el tiempo del producto que les ofrecemos. Así le estamos dando a entender que el precio que pedimos es el precio justo si tenemos en cuenta la duración del espectáculo, la calidad de los materiales utilizados, la utilización de ayudantes, sonido, etc...

----------


## Mago Chirleta

24.- Vas a un cumpleaños donde te decían que habría 15 niños pero, al llegar, ves que hay 40. ¿Qué haces?

¡40 niños en un cumpleaños! Si el cumpleaños es el interior de la casa les explico que no les puedo garantizar que el espectáculo funcione en esas condiciones porque venía preparado para hacer magia para 15 niños. La solución puede ser hacer magia para dos grupos (mientras unos acuden al espectáculo otros meriendan o juegan). Evidentemente esto me llevará más tiempo lo que se verá reflejado también a la hora de cobrar.
Si es en el  exterior, la diferencia entre 15 y 40 no es tan importante pero antes o después del espectáculo le recordaré a mi cliente lo importante que es saber el número exacto de niños para que el espectáculo funcione y los niños disfruten de una tarde inolvidable.

P.D: Una familia que invita a 40 niños al cumpleaños de su hijo/a tiene que tener por lo menos un chalet con jardín y bastante dinero, jeje.

----------


## Iban

*25.- Llegas a un show y resulta que son los mismos niños que fueron al cumpleaños que hiciste el fin de semana pasado. ¿Qué haces?

26.- Tu MP3 deja de funcionar. ¿Afectaría a tu show?*

----------


## Ritxi

> *25.- Llegas a un show y resulta que son los mismos niños que fueron al cumpleaños que hiciste el fin de semana pasado. ¿Qué haces?*


25- Siempre llevo un par de efectos en reserva, pero básicamente aunque no me guste, haría lo mismo.





> *26.- Tu MP3 deja de funcionar. ¿Afectaría a tu show?*


Siempre afecta si algo te falla a última hora, pero aunque el espectáculo quede un poco deslucido sin música, lo puedo hacer sin ningún tipo de problema.
La verdad es que ya me pasó una vez  :Smile1:

----------


## El Ciporr

> *25.- Llegas a un show y resulta que son los mismos niños que fueron al cumpleaños que hiciste el fin de semana pasado. ¿Qué haces?*


Si son exactamente todos los mismos es una vil put*ada (¿Se puede decir putada en la tele?). Intentaría sustituir aquellos juegos donde el final sea del todo y 100% inesperado (juegos del tipo falso error) por otros que tenga de colchón (este tipo de juegos, si se conoce el final, son un aburrimiento para todos). Intentaría adaptarme un poco, pero vamos, si solo tienes un show montado tienes que seguirlo. Si por el casual tienes dos, pues esa suerte que tienes.




> *26.- Tu MP3 deja de funcionar. ¿Afectaría a tu show?*


Si yo usase MP3 para poner música también llevaría 2 USB de repuesto y la música en el móvil ( y éste al 100% de bateria) y los cargadores, por si acaso.  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

*27.- Tienes reservada una comunión a las 16:00 y otra persona llama pidiendo otra comunión a las 18:00. Hay 30 minutos en coche entre actuaciones. ¿Aceptarías el bolo?*

*28.- Estás trabajando y un@ niñ@ pequeñ@ empieza a andar por el escenario y tocar tus cosas. los padres no dicen nada, ¿cómo reaccionas?*

----------


## Marvel

> *27.- Tienes reservada una comunión a las 16:00 y otra persona llama pidiendo otra comunión a las 18:00. Hay 30 minutos en coche entre actuaciones. ¿Aceptarías el bolo?*


Yo no, pueden haber muchos imprevistos, desde que se demoren en pagar tras la primera actuación (si es que es el pago en mano), hasta encontrarse problemas de tráfico.
Y además, que es mejor estar con margen de tiempo para preparar las cosas tranquilamente.





> *28.- Estás trabajando y un@ niñ@ pequeñ@ empieza a andar por el escenario y tocar tus cosas. los padres no dicen nada, ¿cómo reaccionas?*


Pediría de manera simpática que subieran los padres de la criatura, para que así de paso me ayuden con el siguiente juego.

----------


## Iban

*29.- Eliges a un voluntario y 2 suben a la vez. ¿Qué puedes hacer?*

*30.- ¡La mierda de la paloma! - Tu paloma caga encima de la alfombra persa de tu cliente...*

----------


## Pulgas

Ahora que se acerca el fin de las 33 preguntas, contestaré yo, que he estado calladito todo este tiempo  :Smile1: .
Será bueno aclarar que creo que no exiten respuestas estandar para ninguan de las cuestiones planteadas: cada actuación es un mundo, cada situación es especial y única, pero como toca mojarse...

*1.- Hay un niñ@ gritando mucho y llamando la atención. ¿Qué harías?*
En un caso como este es imprescindible anular al peque y para ello tendremos que utilizar todos los recursos a nuestro alcance.
Creo que yo actuaría en este orden:
Trataría de adivinar si le ocurre algo.Si no le pasa nada y persiste en su actitud, de manera seria le pediría que parase.Para el caso de que tampoco me funcione, recabaría la ayuda de la organización del evento (o de sus padres si están en la sala).Para el caso de que yo estuviese sólo (nunca acepto actuar sin alguien de la organización presente) sacaría al niño de la sala, suponiendo que eso no implique dejarlo en la calle.En estos casos no soy partidario de dar protagonismo al peque porque tengo la impresión de que premio una actitud despótica y desagradable por parte del niño.


*2.- Los niñ@s están portándose de maravilla pero los padres están hablando. ¿Qué haces?*
¡A por ellos! Sin piedad, sin misericordia.
Esa es una situación que sí me ha ocurrido muchas veces y desde hace tiempo respondo siempre igual.
Empiezo cruzando miradas con ellos. Normalmente se dan por aludidos si mi cara les indica que me incomodan.Si no es así (ocurre en un alto porcentaje de las veces), hago algún comentario velado para recabar su silencio.Si tampoco me funciona, les pido directamente que se callen. Como mucho esto lo hago dos veces. A la tercera paso al siguiente punto, más drástico pero muy efectivo: siempre me ha funcionado.Hago que sean los niños los que pidan silencio. Es decir, invito a todos los peques a que se den la vuelta, se dirijan a los adultos y griten "¡Que os calléis de una vez, pesados!"
En alguna ocasión se me han enfadado los padres por "restarles autoridad". Si me hacen esa observación en público voy a saco a por ellos, explicándoles que la autoridad se gana y que para perderla no me necesitan, que ya la han perdido ellos solos al no respetar a sus hijos (hablo de sus hijos, no de mí).
Si me hacen la observación en privado, al acabar, les recuerdo los intentos previos para conseguir que sus hijos pudieran disfrutar la actuación.
Si tengo la oportunidad de explicarme, nunca ningún adulto (salvo algún borracho) se ha enfadado conmigo. En cualquier caso, si se enfadan por una de estas, tienen dos trabajos: enfadarse y desenfadarse. A mí me da igual.

----------


## Pulgas

*3.- Un niñ@ grita a todo volumen lo siguiente que va a pasar en el juego. Va a estropear el final. ¿Qué haces?
*Primero una reflexión en voz alta. Si un peque es capaz de adelantarse a lo que va a pasar con un juego de mi repertorio, es que estoy haciendo algo tan visto, que empieza a ser vox populi. En ese caso, la primera conclusión es que debo revisar mi espectáculo.
Pero como no es eso lo que se me pregunta...
Si el juego me lo permite, cambio sobre la marcha a fin de que no se salga con la suya. Si logro que quede en evidencia (pero sin dejarle yo directamente), lo desacreditaré frente a los demás y no tendrán tan en cuenta sus opiniones y comentarios en adelante.Si no puedo cambiar el juego, trataré de hacer un paréntesis de olvido para que la repercusión de sus palabras se diluya un poco.Si ya estoy en el clímax final y no tengo opción de romper el ritmo, utilizaré alguna frase del estilo de "sí, ya lo sé, lo estoy haciendo yo, pero no lo digas, que rompes la sorpresa". También se pueden utilizar las más esterotipadas del estilo de "¿Eres mago? entonces ya sabes que hay que guardar el secreto", pero a mí no me funcionan bien.

*4.- Llegas a un cumpleaños y los niñ@s están corriendo por todo el salón. ¿Qué haces?*
En estos casos reclamo la atención de los peques con un previo. Es decir, no empiezo la función directamente. Si hago algo en pequeños corros, reclamaré la atención de todos, impondré la calma y me resultará más sencillo comenzar.En cualquier caso, ante la sola pregunta de "¿Queréis que empecemos?" suelen responder bien y, generalmente, se sientan.
Si no me funciona, delego en el organizador o en un adulto la responsabilidad de imponer el orden.
*Vale, pero ¿qué cosas hago para reclamar la atención?
*Desde pequeñas apariciones (una tortuga o una rana de plástico, por ejemplo, que cojo de la mano de alguno de ellos), hasta agujerear una moneda por efecto de los polvos mágicos que tienen en la cabeza y que hacen que la moneda se vuelva invisible donde los pongo; desde una cortísima rutina de bolas de esponja (cuando no la llevo en el repertorio posterior), a la desaparición de algún objeto que haya en la sala.
Lo importante para mí es centrar su atención en la magia, sin llamarles la atención como adulto, organización o autoridad. Quiero que descubran que se lo van a pasar tan bien, que les compense dejar de correr, jugar, gritar o alborotar.

*¿Qué no haré nunca?
*Reñirles, porque predispongo el ánimo contra mí.Empezar sin más, porque doy sensación de caos (al margen de que los peques se pierden una parte de mi espectáculo y no me interesa).Ignorarlos. Son mi público, estoy ahí por ellos y trabajo para ellos.

----------


## Pulgas

Continuamos. Tercera entrega correspondiente a las pregunta 5 y 6.
Al grano.

*5.- Un cumpleaños de una niña de 5 años y solamente has traído material para esta edad. Hay un hermano mayor de 10 años con un amigo, y los padres quieren que participen en tu show. ¿Cómo lo harías?*
En relación a esta pregunta yo tengo un problema y es que suelo acudir a los eventos con un espectáculo fijo (generalmente cerrado) por lo que la única respuesta que puedo dar es que seguiría según lo previsto y sólo haría participar activamente a los mayores si les viera realmente interesados en lo que están viendo.
Generalmente los juegos no son demasiado o poco infantiles. Lo que importa es la manera de hacerlos. Si asumo ese punto, tengo la posibilidad de alterar la manea de presentar uno de los juegos para no hacerlo tan infantil (o infantilizarlo sólo cuando me interese).
Soy un fanático de trabajar según las edades, aunque reconozco que, hablando de magia, el efecto tiene mucho peso, con lo que algo que engancha a los de cinco años puede enganchar a los de diez.
Si la historia me ocurriese con menores de cinco años, hablaría con los padres, porque ahí sí cambio el concepto de magia, la hago más ingenua, mucho más participativa y adaptada a peques de esa edad.

*6.- Estás en una rutina (juego de magia), con un ayudante y, al darle la varita que se rompe, empieza a llorar incotroladamente. ¿Qué haces?*
Cuando un peque rompe a llorar, generalmente es síntoma de un malestar previo, sea nerviosismo o incomodidad por estar frente a todos. Si a eso añadimos un "plus" por el hecho de que "se le rompe" el material, su desazón puede ser enorme. Casi con certeza acabaremos de crear un niño que odie la magia de mayor.
En general no me puede ocurrir eso, porque siempre tiendo a echarme a mí la culpa de lo malo que ocurre en el escenario. Si una varita se rompe, si una campana no suena, si unas tijeras no se abren cuando debiera... es culpa mía: por no haber dicho las palabras mágicas, porque se me olvidó avisar de que... Vamos, que es siempre culpa mía. De esa manera la risa en el auditorio es la misma y la sensación negativa de un niño nunca llega a ser tal.
Odio a los magos que utilizan gags para burlarse de sus espectadores. Y odio mucho más la crueldad con la que algunos maguchos tratan a sus ayudantes.
Nosotros sólo somos un medio para conseguir el entretenimiento. Los protagonistas reales del entretenimientos son los niños y, puesto que a ellos nos debemos, no es de recibo someterles a ninguna circunstancia que pueda hacer que no se lo pasen bien. Que no se lo pasen bien *TODOS*.

----------


## Pulgas

*7.- "Ya sé este truco, lo tengo en casa". ¿Cómo respondes?
*En este caso intento ganarme al peque por complicidad y simpatía. Frases tendentes a hacerle partícipe del secretismo del mago y del entorno de la magia, alabanzas y mostrar conformidad por no ser el único mago de la sala. Si logro que se sienta importante porque le considero como "igual", el riesgo de que haga público un juego se minimiza.

*8.- Llegas a un cumpleaños y la sala está llena de globos. ¿Qué haces?*
Nada, actúo y listo, salvo que... Salvo que los globos estén sueltos y por el suelo. No se me ha dado nunca la circunstancia, pero si los globos están sueltos, no descarto hacer un pequeño concurso de "a ver quién explota más globos en menos tiempo", Frente a la ausencia de sentido común del convocante, mi ausencia de sentido común al reventar todos los globos que me incomoden.

----------


## Pulgas

*9.- Llegas a un cumpleaños y, para tu sorpresa, han decidido hacerlo fuera. ¿Qué harías?
*Dependerá del repertorio que lleve y de las condiciones del espacio.
El repertorio me condiciona enormemente a la hora de tomar una decisión: 
si he de dejar sobre el velador, por ejemplo, material que se pueda volar con facilidad si sopla viento: pañuelos de seda, hojas de papel, vasos de plástico vacíos, material confeccionado con plumas... entonces no aceptaré. Se lo explicaré al cliente y trataremos de buscar juntos una alternativa.
El cliente, en general, es comprensivo para estas cosas y si me ven educado, pero firme, no me pondrán objeciones.
Para el caso de que no haya ninguna posibilidad de hacerlo en sitio cubierto, prefiero no actuara a hacer una chapuza. Como la responsabilidad es del cliente, que ha alterado las condiciones del contrato, ya veremos cómo planteo el tema: aplazamiento de la actuación, cobro la totalidad del caché aunque no actúe, etc.
Este punto refuerza la necesidad de firmar contrato (muy poco habitual en España), lo que nos cubre las espaldas y nos evita problemas.

*10.- En medio de tu rutina "estrella" empiezan a repartir palomitas / comida / bebida a los niños. ¿Qué haces?*
La rutina estrella me la han fastidiado ya y eso me da una rabia...
Cuando reparten comido etc. (casi siempre) la culpa suele ser del mago que no ha dejado claras las cosas antes de empezar. Como en todo, la prevención es nuestra principal herramienta.
Pero como no es el caso, como lo que me preguntan es qué hago si empiezan a repartir palomitas, sea o no culpa mía... Dilataré el juego hasta que acaben. Lo normal es que una buena parte de los espectadores no me esté haciendo ni caso, así que no tiene mucho sentido que continúe tal cual, como si no pasara nada (ignorar los problemas no los ataja). Una vez repartidas las palomitas, intentaré retomar el juego y culminarlo, asumiendo que no será lo mismo.

En cualquier caso, es función del actuante estar pendiente de todo lo que ocurre a su alrededor. Mal mago seré si no veo venir a una persona con las palomitas. Así pues, trataré siempre de actuar antes de que el mal sea irremediable. Si le veo venir, le pido que no las reparta y me quito un marrón de encima.

----------


## Pulgas

*11.- Estás haciendo un efecto donde el objeto que desaparece mágicamente, aparece en tu espalda; y de repente hay una avalancha de niños en el escenario. ¿Qué haces?*
¡Ay, que tengo una duda! ¿La avalancha se produce durante el juego o una vez terminado?
Como no lo tengo claro, daré mi parecer en los dos supuestos.
Vamos antes con una breve explicación previa: si se produce una avalancha, hay algo que está fallando en la sesión, luego debemos replantearnos qué es lo que no estamos haciendo bien. los niños pocas veces se levantan porque sí, luego tengo que estudiar el motivo de su comportamiento.
Dicho esto...
Si la avalancha se produce durante la ejecución del juego, el riesgo principal que corremos es que vean lo que no deben ver y nos estropeen todo el trabajo previo. Mucho me temo que cuando se levantan es porque ya sospechan que ocultas algo. En ese caso, lo primero que se me ocurre es girarme y precipitar todo. De esa manera, y a través del tono payasesco, puedo cargar las tintas en la desaparición (como efecto mágico) y no en la aparición, que pierde su carácter mágico y pasa a desempeñar una función cómica.

Si la avalancha se produce una vez finalizado el juego, me preocupa menos, porque denota una entrega fuera de lo común por parte de los niños. En ese caso, trataré de restablecer el orden a través del juego (rápido, rápido, todos sentados). Incluso no me importaría premiar a los primeros que se sienten. A fin de cuenta están demostrando un interés y entrega inusuales. so sí, antes de optar por esto último, sopesaré mucho si mi actitud invita a que se repita, en cuyo caso (por mi culpa) pasan de la entrega al cachondeo, con lo que me pueden arruinar el resto del espectáculo.

----------


## Pulgas

*12.- Has acabado la actuación y los niños vienen y empiezan a meter las manos en tus cosillas...*
Las avalanchas de peques que invaden el espacio escénico una vez acabada la actuación, y la cantidad de monstruos que tratan de tocar tus cosas, son una de las grandes plagas a las que nos enfrentamos los magos infantiles.
He leído que la mayoría de la gente va recogiendo el material según acaba de usarlo y esa es, sin duda, la mejor medicina. La prevención es el mejor remedio.
Aún así, si se produce la avalancha, yo no me separo del material hasta conseguir que algún adulto se haga cargo de la situación.
Trato de contener a los peques explicándoles que ese es espacio para magos, y no para el público.
Si he montado telón de fondo (uso un par de tramos de spaider) me pongo a recogerlo enseguida indicando a los peques que se alejen, porque puede ser peligroso. En cuanto los adultos ven que estás haciendo algo, se encargan de retirar a sus hijos (más por miedo que por respeto). Ojo, esto sólo lo hago cuando trabajo con telones nada peligrosos, pero no se me ocurre retirar nada que, en efecto, pueda ocasionar un accidente (torres de luces, altavoces, etc.)
A la hora de tratar con los niños no me importa ser algo más severo que durante la actuación si alguno se empeña en abrir mis maletas y mirar mis cosas. En alguna ocasión, cuando he reprendido a un niño, la madre se ha puesto de parte del peque (¡qué padres!). Ese día me limité a pedirle el bolso y añadir (sin que me lo diera): no. si es sólo para mirar qué hay dentro. Como a usted le parece bien que su hijo lo haga con mis cosas...
En otra ocasión, un niño me cogió una caja de metacrilato (sin trucar) y la tiró al suelo. La madre no le dijo nada de nada. Y es que, de tal palo, tal astilla.

----------


## Pulgas

*13.- Pides un niño para ser tu ayudante, y nadie quiere. ¿Qué haces?
*
La técnica para "sacar" voluntarios es un arte. En muy pocas ocasiones se dará el supuesto que has sugerido. No obstante, como se trata de dar alternativas...
Si eso me ocurriese, sopesaría tres posibilidades.

La primera consiste en *rogar a un niño que salga y me ayude*, y se lo pediría fuera de mi personaje, más como favor que como parte del espectáculo. Ahora, *me parece tristísimo tener que mendigar ayuda*.

La segunda, es, después de un par de rechazos, decirle a un niño que veamos suelto y despierto, que no pasa nada, que no va a salir. *Tenderle la mano para saludarle y, una vez que te dé la mano, tirar del peque al tiempo que pedimos un fuerte aplauso* para él. El aplauso minimizará las protestas del peque y, cuando quiera darse cuenta de qué está pasando, la vergüenza de volver al sitio será mayor que su rechazo a echarte una mano. Esta fórmula la he utilizado en algunas ocasiones y puedo asegurar que funciona, aunque la sensación que transmite no es la que queremos dar.

La tercera fórmula (me gusta más, pero sólo sirve para peques un poquito mayores) *está basada en la teoría de "los tres sí*".
Si a un espectador le haces dos preguntas consecutivas en las que al respuesta sea (¡¡¡inequívocamente!!!) un sí, en la tercera pregunta también responderá si.
Veamos un ejemplo.
Te diriges a un niño que hayas visto ya que está disfrutando y le preguntas
1.- ¿Te gusta la magia?
2.- ¿Te lo estás pasando bien?La tercera pregunta puede ser 
3.- ¿Me ayudas un momento, por favor?Un porcentaje altísimo de los niños responderán que sí, y lo harán por inercia, pero... ¡Ya han dicho que sí!
Mucho ojo con la segunda pregunta. Únicamente interrogaré a un niño acerca de si se lo està pasando bien cuando esté 100% convencido de que me va a decir que sí. ¿Os imagináis la cara que se nos puede quedar si el niño responde que no, que no se lo está pasando bien. La sensación de fracaso es mayúscula y cala no sólo en nosotros, sino en todos los espectadores.

Tangencialmente acabo de tocar otro tema imprescindible a la hora de sacar un ayudante y es cómo lo pido. Yo intento ser exquisitamente educado a la hora de solicitar ayuda, lo pido siempre por favor. Y, por supuesto, al acabar le doy las gracias al niño. Quiero crear la impresión de que el que sale a ayudarme se lo pasa mucho mejor que los que están sentados. De esa manera tendré menos problemas a la hora de conseguir un nuevo ayudante cuando lo necesite.

----------


## Pulgas

*14.- Después de pedir un niño para que te ayude y que nadie quiera, solicitas la participación de un adulto, y tampoco quieren. ¿Qué haces?
*
*¡¡¡Me jubilo!!!*

































La reflexión inicial es la misma que hice en la respuesta anterior. Algo estoy haciendo mal, pero muy, muy mal.
Cuando algo así ocurre debemos pensar en serio dónde estamos fallando.
Nuestro público ¿*se siente* tan *incómodo* como para que no le apetezca salir a colaborar con nosotros (o no se atreva)?¿Cómo es nuestro mago? ¿Vamos de *prepotentes*? ¿*Retamos* a los espectadores y nos quieren colaborar porque saben que van a perder?¿*Ridiculizamos* a nuestros "ayudantes"? Tal vez por aquí vengan los tiros, por el hecho de que los que han salido antes se hayan sentido mal, o porque la gente tenga la impresión de que les vamos a hacer sentirse mal.
Lamentablemente siempre hay "_artistas_" que han llegado a la conclusión de que se puede sacrificar a una parte del público en beneficio del resto. Por eso no tienen reparo en menospreciarles en escena, en hacer escarnio de/con ellos, burlarse, dejarles en ridículo.
*Personalmente lo tengo muy claro: si alguien le falta al respeto, ofende, o se burla del que vaya delante de mí, yo no colaboro con ese artista ni de casualidad. Ni siquiera por echarle una mano*. ¡Que cada palo aguante su vela! "El que siembra vientos, recoge tempestades".

Se me ocurre otra posible explicación. Cuando fallamos a la primera en el momento de escoger ayudante, aumenta muchísimo el riesgo de que el siguiente diga que no. Cuando son dos los que se han negado, la situación se complica mucho más.
Puede que hayamos errado el tiro en la primera y estemos pagando las consecuencias. En cualquier caso, y suponiendo que nos haya ocurrido esto, me sigue pareciendo raro, muy raro, que nadie quiera subir al escenario con elm,ago.

----------


## Pulgas

*15.- Sacas a un niño/a para ser tu ayudante y de repente quiere bajar. Eliges otro y hace lo mismo. ¿Qué puedes hacer?
*
Recapacitar acerca de cómo es posible que yo escoja tan mal a mis ayudantes.
Claro que, en este caso, puede haber más razones.
El niño puede resultar ser tímido, sin que yo lo  haya detectado antes.Es posible que le pueda la presión del público.Lo que le pido que haga le incomoda y su respuesta es querer marcharse.No quería salir y le hemos obligado (unas veces el mago; otras, la familia: especialmente cuando es el homenajeado y los padres te piden que le saques).
El mayor problema que veo es que no es extraño que ocurra con un niño, pero con dos consecutivos... Cuando pasa con dos sí que hay algo que está fallando.

En cualquier caso, la pregunta es *¿qué hago? ¿Yo? ¡¡¡Dejarles marchar!!!* Entre sacarle partido a la situación (aunque es difícil siempre se puede sacar partido a una contingencia de este tipo)... Decía que, entre sacarle partido y dejar a un niño incómodo en el escenario, siempre me decantaré por sacarle partido.
Vamos a ver qué se me ocurre. Escribo mientras improviso (nunca se me ha dado este caso).
Tengo muy claro *lo que no puedo hacer*:
*Bajo ningún pretexto puedo ridiculizar a los niños* que se han bajado del escenario: nis son cobardes, ni son flojos, ni... Es más,lo primero que haré será darles las gracias.
A partir de ahí *reformularé la solicitud de ayuda*.
Si no me está funcionando en el escenario... *¿Y si soy yo quien se baja del escenario?* ¿Puedo hacerlo a ras de suelo? ¿Y entre el público? ¿Puedo hacer el juego sin necesidad de que suba otro peque al escenario? A lo mejor de esa manera me funciona todo un poco mejor.La idea de *cambiar de juego (aunque sólo cambiemos el orden del espectáculo* y lo retomemos más tarde) puede que nos ayude. Estamos haciendo que el resto de los niños se olviden de lo que ha pasado. Así, más tarde, podemos intentarlo de nuevo pero solicitando ayuda de otra manera, por ejemplo... "Y ahora vamos a hacer algo especial, lo más divertido de la tarde, sobre todo para la persona que suba a ayudarme. ¿A quién le apetece subir y pasárselo genial?Puedo *pedir ayuda a un adulto* y utilizar su presencia para lograr que los niños vean que no hay ningún problema en ayudarme.Puedo *sacar mi lado cómico y asumir yo todos los personajes* (el del mago y el del ayudante), aunque no todos los juegos lo permiten. En muchos juegos, una silla basta para suplir la presencia de un menor (si sólo tiene que sujetar algo, por ejemplo). A esa silla puedo otorgarle características humanas: ponerle nombre, distorsionar la voz cuando le toque hablar a la silla, moverla... Puede que, incluso, nos quede más divertido que con un espectador.
Todo esto me lleva a pensar (una vez más) que somos un poco inmovilistas, que nos conformamos con lo primero que cae en nuestras manos y que, cuando leemos un hoja de instrucciones, muy pocas veces nos preocupamos por buscar más allá de lo que está escrito. Si le diéramos más vueltas a las cosas, nuestra magia sería más rica y las posibilidades que se nos abrirían serían enormes.

(Gracias Iban, con esta pregunta -más que con otras- me has hecho darle vueltas al coco)

----------


## Pulgas

*16.- Estás actuando con una paloma que va a aparecer en una sartén. La haces aparecer y está muerta. ¿Cómo sigues?
*
Antes de comentar otras cosas, una afirmación presonal y una reflexión muy subjetiva.
*Nunca hago magia con animales*. Es un opción que adopté hace ya bastante tiempo cuando me di cuenta de que en el proceso de adiestramiento o en el acto de hacer la magia, los animales sufren (unos más, otros menos) se estresan... No me parece ético promover la diversión de los humanos a costa del sufrimiento animal.

Una ve dicho, trataré de responder a la pregunta como *si me ocurriese de verdad* (en más de una ocasión me salió el pez agonizante y una vez, muerto).
Si se trata de una paloma (me daría lo mismo con cualquier oro animal) a priori *nunca reconocería la muerte del bicho, ni trataría de ocultarlo precipitadamente*.
*Si reconozco que se me ha muerto un compañero, estoy admitiendo que mi magia no tiene ningún valor*, que soy un pésimo mago. Si soy mago de verdad ¿cómo es posible que haga aparecer una mascota muerta? ¿Por qué no hago aparecer una mascota viva? ¿Por qué no la devuelvo a la vida?Eso, en cuanto a mago. Pero si me fijo en el público, que me resulta más interesante y menos egocéntrico, *la posibilidad de que los niños sufran es altísima*, con lo que me alejo de todo el concepto artístico y mágico que vendo al ofrecer mis espectáculos. No descarto en absoluto que muchos niños lloren y tampoco descarto que algunos de ellos no quieran nunca más ir a ver un espectáculo de magia.Por otro lado, *si trato de esconderla, estaré llamando la atención sobre el erro*r y, con certeza, el público se dará cuenta de que algo ha fallado. Si alguien acierta a ver que se trataba de un animal, estoy convencido de que en un ratito todos los espectadores sabrán que se me ha muerto la paloma.

*¿Cómo puedo salir del paso?*
En un principio me vino a la mente la idea de *hacer pasar la paloma por un animal dormido*, pedir silencio, separarla con cuidado y anunciar a los peques que luego, cuando se despierte, se la enseñaré. Como es fácil que algún niño quiera verla al acabar el espectáculo, insistiré en que está dormida y trataré de salir por ahí. Esta alternativa me deja algunos flecos que no me convencen. Que no se despierte la paloma es raro. Que no se despierte durante todo el espectáculo es anormalmente extraño. No, *no me convence mucho*.Otra opción es *jugar a que no es un animal de verdad, sino un muñeco*. En principio me gusta más. Lo que voy a comentar ahora resulta un tanto fuerte, pero la situación de la paloma muerta me parece más fuerte todavía. 
Puedo jugar con el cuerpo de la paloma (para que sea más fuerte todavía diré el cadáver de la paloma) como si fuese un juguete: hablaré con ella, haré que afirme o niegue moviéndole la cabeza (sí, sí, sé que es nuestra mascota y que la queríamos mucho pero...)
Eso sí, no puedo golpearla por si sangra. ¡Ya, ya sé que es desagradable, pero más desagradable ha sido para el ave morirse sin comérselo ni beberlo. Y, además, seguro que ha muerto sufriendo!
Intentaré, en resumen, que ningún niño se dé cuenta de que el animal está muerto de verdad.

*¿Qué hacer si, a pesar de todo, al final del espectáculo algún niño se ha dado cuenta de que la paloma a muerto y me lo pregunta?*
Yo lo negaré. Lo negaré siempre. Trataré de convencer al pequeño de que es un peluche o un muñeco realista, pero creo que no reconoceré que es un cadáver.

*¿Y si es un adulto el que me lo comenta?
*¡Ay, que los adultos pueden darse cuenta de cosas que los peques no quieren ver!
Pues, también lo negaré, con mi mejor cara de mentiroso. Sí, lo negaré. *Y no volveré a trabajar con animales vivos*.

----------


## Pulgas

*17.- Estás actuando para niños de 3 años. Sales al escenario y empiezan a llorar. ¿Cómo lo resuelves? ¿Cuál es la solución? ¿Hay formas de evitarlo?*

Esto es algo más frecuente de lo que nos imaginamos, sobre todo cuando tres años los acaba de cumplir (en una actuación en colegios, por ejemplo, a principio de curso).
Uno de los grandes problemas del llanto de los niños es el "efecto contagio": si llora uno, es fácil que lloren dos; si lloran dos, en un momento pueden ser cuatro.
Creo que las soluciones pueden pasar por varias vías diferentes.

*Si tengo opción, dejo que los niños me vean antes*, me acerco a ellos, entablo conversación con los más osados (los más retraídos comprueban que no pasa nada) y, casi siempre, les hago algún juego que sé que les gusta mucho, que no esté incluido en el posterior repertorio, y que sea muy cortito (una aparición de algún objeto, por ejemplo).
Lo normal es que reaccionen muy bien y que se rían o, como mínimo, sonrían. Lo mejor de todo es que sonrisa y risa también tienen el "efecto contagio".

Si no tengo opción, *empiezo* como acababa el párrafo anterior: *¡¡¡Sonriendo!!!*
Mi primera aparición es con una inmensa sonrisa en el rostro. Sin gritar, despacio, les saludo y me presento. *Tiendo a hacer algo que les agrade pero, sobre todo, que sea muy divertido*.
Si hay niños llorando, no me preocupo en exceso hasta acabar esta primera fase. Si el llanto persiste, dependiendo de cuántos niños tengan el berrinche, trato de calmarlos uno a uno, pero desde el sitio, sin acercarme a ellos porque puedo provocar la reacción contraria a la que busco y ocasionar una auténtica rabieta.

Quizás sea bueno que nos paremos un instante a pensar... ¿Por qué lloran?
En general les invita a llorar el miedo a lo desconocido.Puede que alguno arrastre un pequeño trauma (por otras actuaciones anteriores, por algo que le ocurrió con los Reyes "Magos"...)
En estos casos, lo tenemos algo más difícil porque son reacciones ajenas a nosotros, se escapan a nuestro control.

Pero también puede ser un error nuestro:
¿He hecho una aparición sorpresa que les ha pillado desprevenidos y se han asustado?¿He empezando hablando muy alto y se han sobresaltado?¿El volumen de la música es elevado?¿Mi vestuario es estrambótico y un tanto agresivo?
Todas estas acciones ( y otras muchas similares) sí las podemos (las debemos) tener en cuanta a la hora de diseñar los espectáculos o a la hora de llevarlos a escena si tenemos delante peques de tres años. La prevención, en este caso, nos ayuda a evitar riesgos mayores.

En cualquier caso, y como nota de esperanza, *allí donde hay una concentración de tres años, siempre hay adultos*, sean padres, profes, animadores... *A ellos, en última instancia, les corresponde resolver el conflicto si persiste*.
Para el caso de se muestren pasivos (muchas veces estarán esperando nuestras indicaciones) deberemos recabar su ayuda. *Siempre es mejor que saquen temporalmente de la sala* a un peque, que tener a ese niño como elemento de distorsión permanente (sin olvidar, por lógica, que el niño lo está pasando realmente mal. Cuando se le pase el disgusto, podrá volver a entrar y, casi seguro, disfrutará nuestro espectáculo.

----------


## Iban

Y para cerrar el cuestionario, van las tres últimas:

*31.- Llegas a una fiesta infantil, los padres desaparecen a tomar copas en la habitación de al lado. Estás solo con l@s niñ@s y están portándose muy mal... ¿qué haces?

32.- Después de 20 minutos los niños empiezan a irse para jugar fuera. ¿Qué haces?

33.- Llegas a la comunión y hay un castillo hinchable. ¿Harías algo?*

Y yo, con esto, ya he cumplido mi parte. ;-)

----------


## Ritxi

31- No actúo sino hay adultos delante. Si se diese el caso, como no hay nadie controlando, pues no hago la actuación y juego con ellos a lo que sea.

32- Me pasó una vez hace años, una fiesta al aire libre con un precioso campo de futbol al lado, había unos chavales jugando y al final se me fueron casi todos los niños :(   Suerte de la niñas!!
yo continué como pude

33- Me he encontrado varias veces con castillo, les explicas que durante la actuación hay que pararlo y ya está. Nunca me han dicho que no (de momento)

----------


## Pulgas

*18.- Llegas a una actuación y tu equipo de sonido falla. ¿Qué puedes hacer?
*
¿Sudar?

Vamos a ver en qué cuestiones nos puede alterar el que nos falle el equipo de sonido.
En primer lugar, *nos quedamos sin micrófono*. Puede suponer una faena si se trata de trabajar para una audiencia grande o en condiciones adversas (mucho ruido de fondo).En segundo lugar, *nos afecta de cara a las músicas*. No nos queda más remedio que sopesar qué juegos se ven seriamente alterados por el hecho de que no tengamos música que los acompañe.En tercer lugar, aunque es poco importante, *nos impide tener una música de ambientación o convocatoria previas* al momento de iniciar la actuación.En cuarto lugar, tampoco demasiado trascendental, salvo que nos hubiésemos comprometido a tenerlo, *nos imposibilita el disponer de micrófono para que nos presenten o la organización haga los llamamientos, discursos o avisos* que estime oportuno.


Ahora que tenemos claro a qué nos enfrentamos (hemos sopesado algunos inconvenientes), tenemos que plantearnos cómo actuar.
*¿Tenemos alguna oportunidad de conseguir otro equipo dentro de tiempo?* Si es así, *adelante*, aunque nos suponga cobrar menos de lo previsto (si tenemos que alquilarlo) o, incluso, perder dinero. ¡La profesionalidad es la profesionalidad!
Vamos a suponer que no tenemos posibilidad de hacernos con otro equipo. Analizados los cuatro puntos anteriores... *¿Tenemos posibilidad de llevar a escena la actuación de una manera correcta y sin que haya una merma seria en la calidad?* *¿Sí? ¡A por ello!*; *si es que no, no nos queda más remedio que anunciar que no podemos hacer la gala*.

*Si nos vemos obligados a suspender*, tenemos que plantearnos si va a ser una *suspensión definitiva o si se trata de un aplazamiento*.
Si suspendemos de manera definitiva, habremos de estudiar bien las *repercusiones* que puede tener. En general estarán reflejadas en las cláusulas del contrato.

*En cualquier caso, trataré de que se note mi total disposición a arreglarlo, sea como sea. A fin de cuentas la causa es imputable a mí y no a la organización; el conflicto lo genero yo, y no la organización; la solución debe partir de mí (o al menos la buena voluntad para encontrarla).*

----------


## Pulgas

*19.- Tienes una actuación a las 18:00 y debido a un atasco llegas a las 18:10, sin tiempo para montarlo todo. ¿Qué harías?*

¿Llorar?
Lo primero es lo primero: disculparme. Pero no sólo ante los organizadores, sino, una vez que empiece el espectáculo, también ante los niños. Creo que si los adultos damos siempre ejemplo de cortesía, contribuimos a que los peques naturalicen la buena educación.
Tras ello, un análisis rápido:
*Si empiezo de inmediato, sin preparar todas mis cosas, ¿cuánto se resiente el espectáculo? ¿Puedo hacer lo que se espera de mí? ¿Puedo llevar a escena aquello a lo que me he comprometido?*
*Si mi espectáculo se resiente* de verdad, aplico aquello de "_de perdidos, al río_". Puestos a empezar tarde, que esperen un poquito más y, por lo menos, lo hago bien.
Por supuesto, *si los juegos que tengo previsto no necesitan una preparación especial* y lo puedo ir haciendo todo (o casi todo) sobre la marcha, empiezo cuanto antes.

Fuera de lo que es la pregunta directa, podemos evaluar algunos otros aspectos.
*¿Qué implica en el público un retraso considerable en el inicio de una actuación?*
Normalmente va a conllevar la *impaciencia* de los espectadores, lo que se traducirá en un público alterado. Por lo común estarán más movidos, más inquietos y nos lo pondrán más difícil hasta que consigamos apaciguarles.
Puede darse el caso (más extraño) de que los niños estén *aburridos* y que eso repercuta en forma de apatía.
En cualquier caso y como su espíritu ya está alterado, me corresponderá *empezar con mucha decisión y fuerza*. He de convencer a los espectadores de que ha merecido la pena esperar un poco, porque nos lo vamos a pasar genial, y eso tiene que verlo en los primeros minutos de mi sowh.

----------


## Pulgas

*20.- En medio de la actuación empiezan a grabar la actuación en vídeo sin haber pedido permiso antes. ¿Qué haces?*

He de reconocer que *no tengo una respuesta estandarizada para esta cuestión*. Normalmente me dejo llevar por mi intuición en el momento de encontrarme con el cámara... Y por las circunstancias.
Comenzaré desde el principio.
En casi todos los espectáculos *tengo grabado un mensaje* en el que, antes de comenzar, ruego que desconecten los teléfonos móviles, informo de que no está permitido el uso de flash a la hora de hacer fotografías y cuento que está terminantemente prohibido grabar la actuación. Esto me permite intervenir, con una enorme carga de fuerza moral, si la ocasión lo requiere.
Claro que no siempre es posible. En una actuación al aire libre tengo muy pocas posibilidades de hacer que se cumplan mis demandas.
*Lo que más me molesta* de las grabaciones *es* la posibilidad de *que mi actuación termine en internet*. Por eso, si he visto a alguien grabando, al terminar (suponiendo que no se lo haya comentado antes) le pediré que no cuelgue las imágenes en la red. Hasta ahora me ha funcionado siempre.
Si estoy en sitio cerrado, si se ha escuchado el mensaje con corrección, *si el momento lo permite* (no voy a estropear el clímax de un juego por un videoaficionado)... *puedo interrumpir la actuación y recordar que no está permitida la utilización de cámaras*.
Casi siempre lo hago desde el personaje y desde la simpatía. Sólo una vez tuve que ponerme más serio frente a una espectadora reincidente empañada en "grabar la actuación para ponérsela luego a su hijo".
Vivi os en una sociedad egoísta, donde mucha gente piensa que sólo su opinión vale y que tienen derecho a todo. Aún así, cuando les comentas algo, generalmente no pasa de ahí y el problema se soluciona. ¡Menos mal!

----------


## pelayocienfu

> *20.- En medio de la actuación empiezan a grabar la actuación en vídeo sin haber pedido permiso antes. ¿Qué haces?*
> 
> He de reconocer que *no tengo una respuesta estandarizada para esta cuestión*. Normalmente me dejo llevar por mi intuición en el momento de encontrarme con el cámara... Y por las circunstancias.
> Comenzaré desde el principio.
> En casi todos los espectáculos *tengo grabado un mensaje* en el que, antes de comenzar, ruego que desconecten los teléfonos móviles, informo de que no está permitido el uso de flash a la hora de hacer fotografías y cuento que está terminantemente prohibido grabar la actuación. Esto me permite intervenir, con una enorme carga de fuerza moral, si la ocasión lo requiere.
> Claro que no siempre es posible. En una actuación al aire libre tengo muy pocas posibilidades de hacer que se cumplan mis demandas.
> *Lo que más me molesta* de las grabaciones *es* la posibilidad de *que mi actuación termine en internet*. Por eso, si he visto a alguien grabando, al terminar (suponiendo que no se lo haya comentado antes) le pediré que no cuelgue las imágenes en la red. Hasta ahora me ha funcionado siempre.
> Si estoy en sitio cerrado, si se ha escuchado el mensaje con corrección, *si el momento lo permite* (no voy a estropear el clímax de un juego por un videoaficionado)... *puedo interrumpir la actuación y recordar que no está permitida la utilización de cámaras*.
> Casi siempre lo hago desde el personaje y desde la simpatía. Sólo una vez tuve que ponerme más serio frente a una espectadora reincidente empañada en "grabar la actuación para ponérsela luego a su hijo".
> Vivi os en una sociedad egoísta, donde mucha gente piensa que sólo su opinión vale y que tienen derecho a todo. Aún así, cuando les comentas algo, generalmente no pasa de ahí y el problema se soluciona. ¡Menos mal!



Por curiosidad, porque no quieres que tus actuaciones terminen en internet? Ya que a mi me parece un medio de comunicación muy importante a traves del cual puedes darte mas a conocer y ampliar fronteras.
Incluso magos a gran escala como Dani Daortiz tiene un canal el youtube donde sube algunas de sus actuaciones.
Un saludo

----------


## Iban

Uy, a eso te puedo responder yo, sin siquiera ser mago.

La información que haya sobre mí en Internet, quiero saber dónde está, qué es, y con qué fin se está utilizando. lo mismo que no dejaría a mis amigos que me etiqueten en Facebook, ni tampoco que alguien publique fotos mías en su blog, o comentarios sobre mí.

En el caso de un mago y una función suya, con más razón. Las grabaciones pueden ser muy delatoras: un mal ángulo puede dejarnos en evidencia, la grabación de una mala noche puede tirar por tierra nuestra reputación. Un montaje fragmentado de actuaciones nuestras puede convertirse en un arma de destrucción masiva...

Si yo quiero que se me vea en Internet, ya me encargaré yo mismo de subir las grabaciones adecuadas, y de la manera correcta.

----------


## Pulgas

Y todo lo que ha dicho Iban lo firmo yo.  :Smile1:

----------


## pelayocienfu

Tambien es verdad jaja quizas no merezca la pena ya que puede hacerte bastante mal.

----------


## Pulgas

*21.- Ha sido una actuación genial, pero has hecho el show en 40 minutos cuando estabas contratado para una hora...
*
¡Reconocer que no ha sido tan genial!

Se me hace extraño que esto pueda suceder. En cualquier caso, puestos a imaginar, vamos a soltar la cabeza para recapacitar sobre lo que nos sugieren.

*¿Por qué se me ha quedado tan corta la actuación?*
Problemas de ensayo. No la tenía suficientemente preparada, ni había hecho un ensayo general y, donde yo calculaba sesenta minutos, se me ha quedado en cuarenta.Es un espectáculo muy basado en la participación del público que, para bien o para mal, lo ha resuelto en mucho menos tiempo del habitual.
Hace muchos años trabajaba en la radio. Una vez entrevisté a un personaje muy poco comunicativo. A cada pregunta mía contestaba con un sí, un no... y poco más. La entrevista fue extremadamente corta. El director de la cadena me llamó la atención por ello y yo le respondí que el invitado "no me había ayudado". El director me dio una lección perfectamente aplicable en este caso: "el invitado no cobra por la entrevista, tú sí."
Estamos en ese mismo caso. La obligación de hacer que el espectáculo dure lo previsto es nuestra, así que, si el público va más rápido de lo que esperamos, no podemos excusarnos en ello.Estamos muy nerviosos y hemos acelerado tanto el ritmo que... Es un error muy común cuando alguien empieza. Cuando somos novatos, el miedo nos hace escupir las actuaciones. no las disfrutamos ni dejamos que se disfruten, ponemos el turbo y... ¡A correr!

Vale, ya hemos visto algunas causas, pero analizarlas nos resuelve el problema de cara al futuro, no ahora.

*¿Cómo podemos resolver la situación?
*
Sólo me cabe una respuesta (se me ocurren más, pero me parecen inmorales). La solución, *tengo que hacer más cosas*.
Siempre *se aconseja llevar preparado algo más de lo que voy a usar*. Este es un motivo más para afirmar que ése es uno de los consejos más acertados que he oído en mi vida. Si llevo algunos "plus" preparados, no tengo problema en alargar el espectáculo.
Es más, me gusta llevar como plus algo bueno, muy bueno (con frecuencia algo que formará parte de mi nuevo espectáculo. No lo uso casi nunca, pero si me piden un bis, quiero que ese último efecto esté a la altura de lo que esperan de mí. Por eso tiene que ser algo bueno.
Recapitulando, *llevar siempre preparado algo extra merece la pena* y nos saca de apuros como el que se nos presenta en este supuesto.

----------


## Pulgas

*22.- Tienes la peor actuación que jamás has tenido; problemas técnicos (sonido y trucos), con el público... y tienes que cobrar. ¿Dirías algo a la persona que te ha contratado?*

Cada vez que compro algo defectuoso sé que tengo derecho a que me reembolsen el dinero.
Si se comete una negligencia médica cuando estoy siendo tratado, sé que tengo derecho a denunciar al facultativo.
Si en un comercio alguien se excede en el trato hacia mí, tengo derecho a solicitar las hojas de reclamaciones... y a que me devuelvan el dinero.

Creo que no necesito decir mucho más. *Personalmente me disculparía, trataría de hacer que entendieran que ha sido un episodio aislado y casual dentro de mi carrera y no cobraría.*
Creo que es lo más ético y lo más profesional (ya, ya sé que en las páginas anteriores hay opiniones contrarias, pero a mí me parece que es lo más correcto).

----------


## Iban

Uyyy.. soy yo que me he vuelto muy exigente, o esa respuesta no esta suficientemente desarrollada?  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

Eres un toca...

----------


## Pulgas

Re: 33 preguntas interesantes
*23.- Estás cerrando una actuación de cumpleaños por teléfono con un posible futuro cliente. Dicen que todo OK, pero que un competidor tuyo ha ofrecido un precio más barato. ¿Aceptarías el precio reducido?*

He de reconocer que hacía muchos años que nadie me regateaba el precio de una actuación. Sin embargo ahora empieza a ser frecuente.
Cuando alguien trata de alterar el caché, suelo preguntarme:
¿Quién regatea?¿Por qué regatea?¿Qué sucede si bajo el precio? ¿Y si no lo bajo?
En función de cuáles sean mis respuestas tomo una u otra decisión.
Con un par de ejemplos creo que se entenderá mejor.
Hoy en día las asociaciones de vecinos no tienen ni un duro. Los ayuntamientos han eliminado sus subvenciones, las cajas de ahorros no les dan nada. Como he militado muy nos años en el movimiento vecinal, por conciencia social bajaré el precio si conozco el trabajo y ka trayectoria de quien me lo pide.
Pero no es este el supuesto que se nos plantea. Es un cliente que comenta que me baja el caché porque otro se los hace mas barato.
*En principio no aceparé*. 
No lo haré, primero, porque pensaré que no se me está valorando a mí, sino que se me mira en función de otro.Segundo, porque estoy cansado de que se regatee lo artístico y cultural. ¿Por qué no regateamos el precio de una caja de galletas?Tercero, porque si acepto, estaré reconociendo que me sobrevaloró, y eso no me interesa (y no es cierto).Cuarto (y menos importante), porque casi siempre la excusa del 'otro' es falsa.

NOTA: en estos tiempos que corren, el miedo y el hambre son libres. No juzgo, pero si todos cedemos, antes o después todos tendremos hambre y miedo.

----------


## Pulgas

*24.- Vas a un cumpleaños donde te decían que habría 15 niños pero, al llegar, ves que hay 40. ¿Qué haces?*

En principio mostraría mi desconcierto ante la organización, pero como eso no resuelve el problema, pasaría a analizar qué puede ocurrir si actúo en esas condiciones.
Como todos imaginamos, puede suceder:
Que, salvo el mosqueo por el engaño o la falta de seriedad, no suceda nada. Mi repertorio es perfectamente apto para poder llevarlo a escena y que todo salga bien, ¡adelante! Actúo y ya está.El conflicto surge cuando lo que llevo previsto no es realizable en tales condiciones. En ese caso, no me queda más remedio que plantearlo a la organización y suspender. Se me ocurren pocos supuestos en los que esto suceda.
Una vez llegados a esta conclusión, mas de sentido común que otra cosa, quizás debamos plantearnos qué es lo correcto cuando se alteran de manera tan evidente las claúsulas contractuales.
Cada caso será un mundo. Dependerá de tantas cosas...
¿Quién es el cliente?¿Es la primera vez que nos falla?¿Qué conlleva que le demos plantón y no actuemos?¿Es culpa del contratante (Imaginad un intermediario al que han engañado)
Cada una de esas posibilidades puede tener un tratamiento distinto. Supongo que el sentido común vendrá en nuestra ayuda a la hora de decantarnos por una u otra alternativa.

----------


## Pulgas

*25.- Llegas a un show y resulta que son los mismos niños que fueron al cumpleaños que hiciste el fin de semana pasado. ¿Qué haces?*

En mi caso es muy complicado de resolver, porque suelo trabajar con espectáculos cerrados que no admiten modificaciones sobre la marcha. Si he ido a trabajar con la furgoneta, tengo alguna opción, porque el el vehículo llevo siempre algunas cosas más. Si no es así, empezaré a sudar y a sudar.
Presentar el 10 días el mismo espectáculo puede ser un error. No actuar es una faena enorme para los padres. 
Seamos prácticos:
Hay que llevar siempre algo de más para cubrir este tipo de eventualidades.
Debemos tener preparadas algunas salidas para, con el mismo material,poder dar la impresión de que hacemos cosas diferentes.
En nuestra slatufa tenemos la solución, aunque reconozco que es una situación muy complicada.

Por cierto, creo que todo mago infantil debería poder rellenar una hora con magia 'sin objetos'. Si fuese así iríamos mucho más tranquilos a todas partes.

----------


## Pulgas

*26.- Tu MP3 deja de funcionar. ¿Afectaría a tu show?*
Personalmente me afecta poco: no suelo llevar músicas. En cualquier caso es algo que sí me preocupa y cuando se ha dado el caso de que la música es vital, la llevo grabada en varios formatos diferentes.
De todas formad,  con tantos adelantos tecnológicos, con tanto teléfono y tanta historia, es muy complicado que sea un problema serio.
Para el caso de que aún así nos fallase la música, tendríamos que analizar si conviven o no desterrar del repertorio del día algún efecto que esté basado en la música (una nieve china, por poner un ejemplo). Si la música es esencial, mejor eliminar el truco que hacerlo mal o a medias.

----------


## Iban

slatufa??

----------


## Ritxi

> slatufa??


Debe ser en Salmantino

----------


## Pulgas

> slatufa??


Pandilla de analfabetos. Mira que no saber lo que significa... ¡Claro, como no está en la güiqui!

----------


## Pulgas

*27.- Tienes reservada una comunión a las 16:00 y otra persona llama pidiendo otra comunión a las 18:00. Hay 30 minutos en coche entre actuaciones. ¿Aceptarías el bolo?*

En otro tiempo ni me lo plantearía. *No, no y no.* Claro, que ahora, con la crisis, con el poco trabajo que sale... Pues tampoco.
Lo más probable es que,si voy con el tiempo tan justo, llegue tarde, quede mal,el cliente se mosquee y mi reputación caiga por los suelo. Creo que no compensa.
Ya, ya sé que muchas veces nos hacen esperar: que si no han terminado el postre, que si tal o que si cual. Pero que sean ellos, nunca nosotros. La puntualidad debe ser sagrada.
En cualquier caso, seguro que tendemos a pensar: ¡Me da tiempo! Llego de sobra.
Puede que sea así. Tal vez hasta te sobren algunos minutos, pero estoy convencido CE que al final ha habido dos sesiones en las que no ha estado al 100%. La primera, porque te has pasado el tiempo mirando el reloj para terminar según lo previsto (eso si no empezaste con retraso y, además de los nervios, tiene que hacerla más corta. La segunda, porque llegas estresado... Y aún te falta montar.
Definitivamente no y ni. Es más (posiblemente peque de injusto) aquí veo cuándo alguien es profesional de verdad y cuando no tanto.

----------


## Pulgas

*28.- Estás trabajando y un@ niñ@ pequeñ@ empieza a andar por el escenario y tocar tus cosas. los padres no dicen nada, ¿cómo reaccionas?*

A falta de una definición más clara de lo que es un niño "pequeño"...
*Si es menor de tres años* (no está escolarizado), hago algo que le vi hacer a un malabarista de calle hace años: simulo tener la cruceta de una marioneta de hilos en mi mano y la muevo acompasadamente, somo si el peque fuese mi muñeco. En general provoca tanta risa que los adultos reaccionan siempre y se hacen cargo del niño. Para el caso de que no sea así, y ninguno se quiera responsabilizar del niño, pregunto directamente por los padres y se lo devuelvo.
Sólo en una ocasión el niño volvió. entonces, más serio, simulé que el niño era un perro y, como ya conocía a los padres, les comenté: el perro os lo devuelvo, la correa pónsela tú, por favor, que está estorbando. No me importó parecer borde. En ocasiones, cuando la falta de educación de alguien es tan evidente, no me importa soltar contestaciones de este tipo.

*Si el niño tiene de tres a cinco años*, lo siento la primera vez, y la segunda. A la tercera, más serio, le digo que no.
Hasta ahora nunca ha habido una cuarta vez.

Por cierto, nunca espero a que el peque pueda tocar mis cosas. La respuesta debe ser anterior a ese momento.

Si se produce un *efecto contagio* y, por imitación, otros niños se levantan, me pongo serio, les digo que no y siempre se me han aplacado. Creo que el niño es especialista en ver hasta dónde puede llegar y cuánto puede tensar la cuerda.

----------


## Pulgas

*29.- Eliges a un voluntario y 2 suben a la vez. ¿Qué puedes hacer?*

Si lo he elegido yo, significa que el segundo "se me ha colado". En ese caso *no tengo reparo en mandarle de regreso al sitio* (de manera simpática, para que no se sienta mal) indicándole que ahora va a participar el otro niño.
Si sospecho que puede sentirse mal, *argumentaré mi decisión con alguna excusa convincente*:
Si han salido un niño y una niña, es que para ese juego necesito un sexo concreto.Si uno es más alto que otro, diré que mi decisión está basada en la altura.Si no se me ocurre nada concreto, indicaré que necesito alguien vestido con un color determinado.Etc.
Actuando de esta manera, nunca se me ha rebotado ningún peque. Eso sí, a lo largo del desarrollo del juego tengo que hacer mención a la característica que he indicado (estatura, sexo, color de ropa...) porque de lo contrario no sólo estaré estafando al peque, sino que caeré en una incoherencia estúpida buscada por mí.

Lo que, a priori, *nunca haré* (y digo lo de a priori por eso del "nunca digas nunca"): *quedarme con los dos*.
Primero, porque casi con certeza, me ensuciará el juego. Un juego diseñado para un espectador puede ser complicado hacerlo con dos.Segundo, porque si cedo en ese momento, me cuelgo el cartel de "todo vale" y abro la veda para que el resto de los niños hagan lo que les venga en gana.Tercero porque... ¡qué demonios! si he diseñado así el juego es porque quiero que sea así, y no como me imponga un pequeñajo.

*A modo de resumen.
*Se trata de que mantenga las reglas del juego, pwero sin hacer que los niños se sientan mal. *Firmeza, pero con dulzura y mano izquierda*.

----------


## Pulgas

*30.- ¡La mierda de la paloma! - Tu paloma caga encima de la alfombra persa de tu cliente...
*
Nunca trabajo con animales vivos, así que vamos a considerar que es una alegoría y que la pregunta hace alusión a cómo reaccionar si causo algún desperfecto a mi cliente.

Personalmente lo resuelvo a la primera: no me preocupa mucho, *tengo contratasdo un seguro*. Que sea él el encargado de arreglar el desaguisado.

No. Demasiado pobre esta contestación, porque detrás de esta acción (la de cargarme la alfombra persa) se esconden otros muchos factores, como el valor sentimental (del que no se encarga mi seguro), mi reputación (que tampoco la recupera mi seguro), los dimes y diretes que circulen a partir de ahora sobre mi falta de cuidado (creo que el seguro tampoco me sirve en este caso).

Llegados a este punto, es el momento de las *valoraciones*.
¿Ha sido un error mío?¿Ha sido un accidente y, como tal, impredecible?¿Se podría haber evitado?

Estas preguntas me llevan a la urgencia de una *disculpa* que intentaré que sea *sincera y convincente*.
Si el error ha sido mío o si de alguna manera pudiera haber evitado el accidente, *me pondré a disposición del cliente para buscar alguna forma de compensarle*.

Pero, como me faltan algunas *reflexiones*, dejemos por aquí un par de ellas.
¿De verdad valoramos todos los riesgos a la hora de actuar?¿Somos capaces, de un sólo vistazo, de valorar posibles situaciones comprometidas y evitar el peligro para quitar la ocasión?

*Como artistas, deberíamos poder valorar los riesgos de nuestros actos antes de empezar y, por supuesto, ponerles remedio para evitar males mayores.*

----------


## Ritxi

Te olvidas de lo divertido de la situación!  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

*31.- Llegas a una fiesta infantil, los padres desaparecen a tomar copas en la habitación de al lado. Estás solo con l@s niñ@s y están portándose muy mal... ¿qué haces?*

*Nunca actúo sin adultos en la sala*. No lo hago por una cuestión de orden o de buen comportamiento, sino para evitar situaciones límite que pueden suceder, y para delimitar mi responsabilidad en caso de problema o conflicto.
Imaginemos que se desmaya un niño, por ejemplo, o que se cae de la silla de la risa y se rompe una pierna. ¿Debo hacerme cargo yo de la situación? ¿Le corresponde a otra persona? ¿Qué sucede si soy el único adulto y debo abandonar la sala?
No es por eludir la contestación, pero no dejo que se dé tal situación. En el momento en el que veo que el último adulto va a abandonar la sala, interrumpo y le indico que no es posible, que alguien tiene que quedarse conmigo. ¡Y no me vale que me digan que están aquí, en la sala de al lado! Es una cuestión de principios.

----------


## Ritxi

> *31.- Llegas a una fiesta infantil, los padres desaparecen a tomar copas en la habitación de al lado. Estás solo con l@s niñ@s y están portándose muy mal... ¿qué haces?*
> 
> *Nunca actúo sin adultos en la sala*. No lo hago por una cuestión de orden o de buen comportamiento, sino para evitar situaciones límite que pueden suceder, y para delimitar mi responsabilidad en caso de problema o conflicto.
> Imaginemos que se desmaya un niño, por ejemplo, o que se cae de la silla de la risa y se rompe una pierna. ¿Debo hacerme cargo yo de la situación? ¿Le corresponde a otra persona? ¿Qué sucede si soy el único adulto y debo abandonar la sala?
> No es por eludir la contestación, pero no dejo que se dé tal situación. En el momento en el que veo que el último adulto va a abandonar la sala, interrumpo y le indico que no es posible, que alguien tiene que quedarse conmigo. ¡Y no me vale que me digan que están aquí, en la sala de al lado! Es una cuestión de principios.


Esto si que es importante!!
Nunca actueís sin adultos delante!!

----------


## Pulgas

Correcto Ritxi. Somos magos. Nuestra responsabilidad se limíta únicamente a nuestro espectáculo. Lo que sucede en la sala (aunque nosotros tengamos mucho que decir mediante nuestro comportamiento y acciones) no es responsabilidad nuestra.

----------


## MagDani

*33.- Llegas a la comunión y hay un castillo hinchable. ¿Harías algo?*

Ademas esto me ha pasado en dos ocasiones..

Hablo con el organizador y con el dueño del restaurante y les explico que para poder todos disfrutar de todos los servicios contratados por el organizador, estos no pueden ni deben ser simultaneos.
Pedí que el castillo se apagase durante la hora de la actuacion y así lo hicieron en ambas ocasiones.

Si no me hubieran hecho caso y hubieran decidido mantenerlo en marcha, hubiera dicho por el micro a los niños, que era la hora de la magia, quien quisiera disfrutar del espectáculo que se quedara y a quien no le apetezca que salga fuera la castillo..

pero ya os digo que apagarlo es lo mas lógico y comprensible y así lo entendieron en ambas ocasiones el que paga quiere que lo que paga se aproveche lo mejor posible, y entiende cuando lo explicas que lo mejor no es todo al mismo tiempo. (La primera fue en una casa particular y el castillo lo tenían en un parque publico en la puerta de su casa, la otra vez fue en un restaurante, la magia dentro del restaurante y el castillo en el aparcamiento)

----------


## MagDani

*32.- Después de 20 minutos los niños empiezan a irse para jugar fuera. ¿Qué haces?*
Mal vamos, muy mal vamos

Intentaria descubri en que estoy fallando y lo intentaria reconducir lo mas rapidamente posible.

Quizas  habiamos preparado un show para niños de 6 años y resulta que eran de 12 años.
o quizas al revés habiamos preparado un show para niños grandes y resulta que son todo pequeñajos y se despistan..

Reconducir el espectáculo adaptarlo a lo que el publico me relama, yo suelo llevar todo muy cerrado los juegos medidos y contados, los tempos de cada uno y los elementos, tambien llevo bises y juegos clásicos como pañuelos o periódicos, cuerdas, cosas que no ocupan y siempre te pueden salvar. 
SIEMPRE y digo SIEMPRE hablo con los organizadores y averiguo el numero de niños franjas de edades, si tambien asisten los adultos como publico... etc.. y es dificil que toda esta informacion no sea correcta.
el mismo juego se puede hacer con humor de adultos o con dulzura y ternura de 5 añitos

----------

